# Urban Decay Naked Palette



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm not sure if this belongs in the swatches forum, or in the Urban Decay forum.. so if this needs to be moved - please feel free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





To view bigger photo's since size is limited on here - you can visit my blog:
My Fit Beauty: Urban Decay :: Naked Palette Video Unboxing/Swatches

As some of you who follow my blog regularly, have seen that I had posted about the Urban Decay Naked Palette  and how it was sold out the minute it was put online. I signed up to get updates when it would return online. and it just so happened it was re-stocked on My 10 Year anniversary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and as a gift from My Husband, he let me purchase it online as my gift! (i'm a sucker for make-up, i can do without shoes, purses, etc)..

So I did, and got some free samples as well. So I did a little video on me getting the palette and just quickly showing a live view of the Palette itself in all it's glory and everything it comes with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here ya go! (Sorry I'm not wearing much make-up - just came from work and was just excited to share the Palette with all of you)
YouTube - Urban Decay Naked Palette Swatches

Don't mind my little ones in the background screaming lol they were just playing around!

And Here are some pictures/swatches. these are in natural light (no flash) indoors. My skin is roughly NC25. I put these eyeshadows on my arm with NO base (i didn't use the primer potion, to me it's a little chalky on my dry skin lol)





































I will have a real/complete review soon. But my first thoughts upon swatching each eyeshadow is - it's very silky/satiny feel to them. not really fall-out like dusty/loose eyeshadows would, they sort of are in clumps, but when rubbed in skin, they are amazingly satiny and smooth. and blend very nicely together. I'm sure they'd be a lot more vibrant with a primer - so on my upcoming review I will do them on with a primer.

there are 12 colors in total:
Virging, Sin, Naked, Sidecar, Buck, Half Baked, Smog, Darkhorse, Toasted, Hustle, Creep, Gunmetal

they come with one mini primer potion tube and one double sided eyeliner. One side is in Whiskey (brown), and the other is in Zero (Black). they glide on with easy and don't budge (on my waterline is a different story lol)..

out of these 12 eyeshadows, Urban Decay says on their box that 4 of them are exclusives (urban decay is known to repromote their eyeshadows in most palettes) so if you don't have any urban decay eyeshadows (this is my first palette) then this would be great for you!

I think this would be great if your into neutral colors that are safe for work/at the office/daytime looks. and the darker colors can easily transition any look into a sexy sultry smokey eye.. these
eyeshadows are rich in texture and consist of matte, shimmer, satin and sparkle finishes. i think from the swatches like 2 are really glittery/sparkly.

So overall, thus far (i have not been able to play with them on my eyes yet) it's a cute little palette. the cover has a magnet in it, so it's magnetic flip top and it's pretty solid. and love the fact it's $44.00 and comes with 12 eyeshadows that are extremely pigmented and lovely, and comes with a duo eyeliner AND a mini primer potion! it's a steal - if you have not gotten this palette and are thinking about it - i think it's worth a try. I might get another one to tote around with me since it's small enough and has a mirror! plus this is my first Urban Decay palette - so really lovin' it. I know it comes out in stores (sephora) August in the US. so keep your eyes peeled - but keep checking back on their website and at Sephora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope this was sort of helpful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are you planing on getting this palette or any of their newest products?

Don't forget to follow my blog! (link in sig)

*EDITED TO ADD:*
08/02/2010 - a look i did using the palette <3


----------



## Kragey (Jul 13, 2010)

I think I'm going to have to save up and buy a Naked palette for work. I'm going to graduate school in the Great White Frozen North, so I'm going to toss my clothes and makeup for the day in a bag and do it at the office when my ski mask is off of my face.  This palette would make office eyes a breeze.

Although I'm not too fond of UDPP, to be honest...maybe it'll be alright for the office, though.


----------



## equus18 (Jul 13, 2010)

Can anyone here tell me if there are dupes between these 2 palettes?  I  have the 88 and am wondering if the UD is worth buying.


----------



## marajode (Jul 14, 2010)

I have both the shimmer and the matte of the 88 palettes.  I guess you can make dupes by combining enough colors, but I don't know if you'd really get the right finish.
I like the handiness of the Naked palette.  I like that there are a combination of finishes.
But in all honesty, I'm sure, just as most, these are dupeable. 
However, these are full size shadows too.  12 of them.

I'm being angel and devil!


----------



## marajode (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_I'm not sure if this belongs in the swatches forum, or in the Urban Decay forum.. so if this needs to be moved - please feel free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To view bigger photo's since size is limited on here - you can visit my blog:
My Fit Beauty: Urban Decay :: Naked Palette Video Unboxing/Swatches

As some of you who follow my blog regularly, have seen that I had posted about the Urban Decay Naked Palette and how it was sold out the minute it was put online. I signed up to get updates when it would return online. and it just so happened it was re-stocked on My 10 Year anniversary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and as a gift from My Husband, he let me purchase it online as my gift! (i'm a sucker for make-up, i can do without shoes, purses, etc)..

So I did, and got some free samples as well. So I did a little video on me getting the palette and just quickly showing a live view of the Palette itself in all it's glory and everything it comes with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here ya go! (Sorry I'm not wearing much make-up - just came from work and was just excited to share the Palette with all of you)
YouTube - Urban Decay Naked Palette Swatches

Don't mind my little ones in the background screaming lol they were just playing around!

And Here are some pictures/swatches. these are in natural light (no flash) indoors. My skin is roughly NC25. I put these eyeshadows on my arm with NO base (i didn't use the primer potion, to me it's a little chalky on my dry skin lol)





































I will have a real/complete review soon. But my first thoughts upon swatching each eyeshadow is - it's very silky/satiny feel to them. not really fall-out like dusty/loose eyeshadows would, they sort of are in clumps, but when rubbed in skin, they are amazingly satiny and smooth. and blend very nicely together. I'm sure they'd be a lot more vibrant with a primer - so on my upcoming review I will do them on with a primer.

there are 12 colors in total:
Virging, Sin, Naked, Sidecar, Buck, Half Baked, Smog, Darkhorse, Toasted, Hustle, Creep, Gunmetal

they come with one mini primer potion tube and one double sided eyeliner. One side is in Whiskey (brown), and the other is in Zero (Black). they glide on with easy and don't budge (on my waterline is a different story lol)..

out of these 12 eyeshadows, Urban Decay says on their box that 4 of them are exclusives (urban decay is known to repromote their eyeshadows in most palettes) so if you don't have any urban decay eyeshadows (this is my first palette) then this would be great for you!

I think this would be great if your into neutral colors that are safe for work/at the office/daytime looks. and the darker colors can easily transition any look into a sexy sultry smokey eye.. these
eyeshadows are rich in texture and consist of matte, shimmer, satin and sparkle finishes. i think from the swatches like 2 are really glittery/sparkly.

So overall, thus far (i have not been able to play with them on my eyes yet) it's a cute little palette. the cover has a magnet in it, so it's magnetic flip top and it's pretty solid. and love the fact it's $44.00 and comes with 12 eyeshadows that are extremely pigmented and lovely, and comes with a duo eyeliner AND a mini primer potion! it's a steal - if you have not gotten this palette and are thinking about it - i think it's worth a try. I might get another one to tote around with me since it's small enough and has a mirror! plus this is my first Urban Decay palette - so really lovin' it. I know it comes out in stores (sephora) August in the US. so keep your eyes peeled - but keep checking back on their website and at Sephora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope this was sort of helpful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are you planing on getting this palette or any of their newest products?

Don't forget to follow my blog!_

 

THANK YOU for the video!   And thank you for your swatches!
I got this in the mail about the same time as you.  I've been loving it!

Btw, I wish you lived in my neighborhood. My kid could play with yours, while we played in makeup!!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 14, 2010)

i also like the palette because it is handy and you can tote it around a lot easily than the 88/120 palette. it's 12 full sized eyeshadows with different textures/finishes.. and also you get 2 eyeliners and a mini primer potion.. which is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i think you can try to find a dupe with the 88 shimmer palette, but like above poster - maybe not the exactly right finish as these have a nice unique feeling to them..

maybe it's just me since this is my first urban decay palette.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but either way it's going to be permanent so - it'll always be there if you change your mind and decide to get it! if you do - it's a great investment!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marajode* 

 
_THANK YOU for the video! And thank you for your swatches!
I got this in the mail about the same time as you. I've been loving it!

Btw, I wish you lived in my neighborhood. My kid could play with yours, while we played in makeup!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

that would be awesome if we lived int he same neighborhood! NO ONE has the same love for make-up as i do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i always end up playing make-up alone or with my girls LOL but they're still to young lol


----------



## marajode (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_that would be awesome if we lived int he same neighborhood! NO ONE has the same love for make-up as i do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i always end up playing make-up alone or with my girls LOL but they're still to young lol_

 
I know what you mean!
No one understands my make up fixation either!  My daughter probably thinks I am obsessed, and she's also too young!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love your blog too!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well if your ever in Cali (of vice versa) I'd looooove to hang out with another make-up junkie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and thanks for visiting my bloggeroonie!!


----------



## ItsLovelyJay (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow, I can't wait to get this palette! I love the colors and everything, and thank you for your review and swatches. I hope it work on my skintone also (I'm a NC50).


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 14, 2010)

i think this palette is great and anyone can rock these colors- although it is a neutral palette - it has such a variety, that you can go to office safe to sexy smokey with the darker colors! buck and naked (lolol!) are great crease/blending colors! 

i tried it out today.. loved it!


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 14, 2010)

does anyone know when these come out in physical Sephora stores?


----------



## n_c (Jul 14, 2010)

Good to know the palette is permanent. I read somewhere it will hit Sephora stores in August.


----------



## thekatalyst (Jul 14, 2010)

how do you girls know this palette is going to be perm? does it say on UD website? just curious because I reallyyy want it, but I kind of think I might want to wait and see if I can get it used later on after the fire burns out a bit lol


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 14, 2010)

temptalia tweeted that it was going to be permanent.


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 14, 2010)

i got an email today from sephora that the naked palette will be available in stores july 29 but it is in stock now on the website.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Good to know the palette is permanent. I read somewhere it will hit Sephora stores in August._

 
 This is definitely a relief!!! I don't want to have to run over small children and pets to get to the mall to purchase this. Knowing it's perm gives me sometime to pick it up. Most likely after all the hype dies down a bit. This will be an awesome gift for my sister's birthday!


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm wanting to purchase this but won't have any money till I am done with my training and start working my job so I have enough hours.


----------



## ZoZo (Jul 14, 2010)

I Will Buy One Sooner, Thanks For Your Review


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jul 14, 2010)

Man!  I had no idea this was so gorgeous.  I got the Vegan palette a week ago and just passed up the Naked since I thought it would be too bland for me...boy was I wrong.

HA!  I loved the statement about buying makeup instead of clothes or shoes...I was just thinking of that recently.  If only I worked on my wardrobe as much as I buy makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My clothes are pretty sad looking.  HAHA!!!!  Oh well, still like makeup better!

Oh, and now gonna try to get that palette.  Hope I still can.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_Man! I had no idea this was so gorgeous. I got the Vegan palette a week ago and just passed up the Naked since I thought it would be too bland for me...boy was I wrong.

HA! I loved the statement about buying makeup instead of clothes or shoes...I was just thinking of that recently. If only I worked on my wardrobe as much as I buy makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My clothes are pretty sad looking. HAHA!!!! Oh well, still like makeup better!

Oh, and now gonna try to get that palette. Hope I still can._

 
lol i too wish i could work on my wardrobe since it mostly consist of nursing scrubs lol.. oh a pair of jeans and t-shirts is me lol.. 

but honestly i'm hair and clothing stupid haha! at least i have make-up!!!


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 15, 2010)

Great post! I was surprised to see blue's & plum~ish shades, I was thinking brown's beige's and nude shades only when I heard they were coming out with this. I loved my TF natural kit to ever look up what was gonna be in it lol.


----------



## Ally4MAC (Jul 15, 2010)

It sold out on sephoras website again. I can't believe a palette that is going to be permanent is going so fast. Granted I bought it lol


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm seriously considering buying this when it comes back in stock online at Sephora. Looks really nice! I don't have any UD shadows so far.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 16, 2010)

Good thing its going to be perm..I won't be buying until after the Villains collection-THAT comes first haha


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jul 17, 2010)

Randomness, I like your review a lot, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This palette is just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mindblowing really. the colours, the packaging, the duo liner, the mini udpp... and all that considering, 44$ is just a steal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



any ideas when it wil be available in europe? i feel it's to risky to buy it on ebay, plus the prices have gone bonkers


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

This palette is friggin $9 more expensive in Canada, I think that's just lame. And the UD site doesn't even ship here, like we're across two oceans or something :/ 

I'm getting someone to cp this for me from the US. That's the only way I will be buying this


----------



## equus18 (Jul 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_i also like the palette because it is handy and you can tote it around a lot easily than the 88/120 palette. it's 12 full sized eyeshadows with different textures/finishes.. and also you get 2 eyeliners and a mini primer potion.. which is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i think you can try to find a dupe with the 88 shimmer palette, but like above poster - maybe not the exactly right finish as these have a nice unique feeling to them..

maybe it's just me since this is my first urban decay palette.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but either way it's going to be permanent so - it'll always be there if you change your mind and decide to get it! if you do - it's a great investment!_

 
I managed to swap for this palette!  YAY!  She wanted my BNIP MAC Vellum pan and $49 worth of VS GCs.  I'm pretty happy with this swap because I didn't have to spend a dime.  She said she picked up 5 of these palettes and is trying to swap them if not sell them.  I hope she is not swaplifting me!


----------



## Babylard (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_This palette is friggin $9 more expensive in Canada, I think that's just lame. And the UD site doesn't even ship here, like we're across two oceans or something :/ 

I'm getting someone to cp this for me from the US. That's the only way I will be buying this_

 
at least you didnt pay $80+ for alice palette like i did =( it went from Macy's seattle to my bf's brother's friend in NY and then it went to my bf's brother in toronto. I'll finally meet Alice in Aug. in vancouver. LOL

the things we do for make up......


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_at least you didnt pay $80+ for alice palette like i did =( it went from Macy's seattle to my bf's brother's friend in NY and then it went to my bf's brother in toronto. I'll finally meet Alice in Aug. in vancouver. LOL

the things we do for make up......_

 
Lol, I wasn't even interested in the Alice one. Did u get the Naked palette as well?


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 22, 2010)

There's so much love for this but I'm just not hyped up about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Buying 12 shadows at $20 a pop gives me a lot more happiness than box sets...I'll go into Sephora today and try and make myself like it.


----------



## dBeautyJUNKIE (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi All I'm new to the site...already loving it here...

I picked up the naked palette when it came out and I'm love with it, I use it all the time during the day for work. The colors are neutral and go so well with each other, well worth the $44. I've even shared with the girls in the office since it keeps selling out they've been unable to snag their own. 

The duo liner is the bestest UD should have been doing that for years. 

well that's just my two cents...


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 22, 2010)

@dbeautyJUNKIE WELCOME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went into Sephora today and the girl said "I don't know if we're even going to get it in." Are you kidding me?! And I totally agree with shadowylady $9 more for what? To transport it on our icy roads?!

I'll be picking up a lot of products next time i'm south of the border!


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got this in the mail late last week, but just got to use it today. This my first time using UD eyeshadow, and I'm glad that it was this and not one of the other palettes (because of the glitter factor). Anyways, so far so good. I can tell I will get a lot of use out of this palette. And it was such a good deal, so I'm glad I spent the money. I will keep an eye out for more from UD.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 23, 2010)

Jacqueline (Brilliant Brunette from YT and Twitter) just shipped this for me today. I cannot wait for it! I guess my complaining about the price pf UD in Canada on Twitter paid off, hehe


----------



## macaddict83 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thoughts: They really need to make "Whiskey" full sized. This is definitely going to be my fall go to palette. Thank goodness not too glittery, very office appropriate. I love how the case is reminiscent of a chocolate bar. haha.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 24, 2010)

yes it is very office appropriate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (perfect for me because i work at a doctors office) 

and i get compliments on all the colors i use! great buy indeed! not too fond of virgin though.. but i totally dig the palette!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_There's so much love for this but I'm just not hyped up about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Buying 12 shadows at $20 a pop gives me a lot more happiness than box sets...I'll go into Sephora today and try and make myself like it._

 
Usually I would agree with you.  I don't like the UD palettes (hides) or most palettes because I can't stand itty-bitty squares of makeup, even if the price is dirt cheap.  But the unlike the other UD palettes, the Naked Palette shadows are full sized (the same amount of product as a regular UD shadow) so the bargain is really ridiculous and there are exclusive shades included.  I am a little on the fence because I can't use every color and I already have Smog, but I can definitely use more than three (which would run $51 in single shadows) so I guess it's more than worth it.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 24, 2010)

I really want to try to get this palette before I go back to school.  I could create a million 'class appropriate' looks with this!  I just signed up for a notification when it comes back into stock on sephora.com


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 24, 2010)

F*ck class appropriate, this is me errday. hahaha..

http://www.kissandmakeup.tv/Ashley%20Isham%20hair%20makeup%202208.jpg


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_This palette is friggin $9 more expensive in Canada, I think that's just lame. And the UD site doesn't even ship here, like we're across two oceans or something :/ 

I'm getting someone to cp this for me from the US. That's the only way I will be buying this_

 
I know exactly how feel! It feels unfair that we don't have access to certain makeup, and if we do shipping is so expensive.


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 24, 2010)

Smog is a really good color. I'm surprised how much I am enjoying it right now. I'm using that with Darkhorse around the lash line and it's very nice. I'm tickled at how I'm choosing this palette over my MAC ones at the moment


----------



## *JJ* (Jul 26, 2010)

i really want this palette! and i'm usually not a neutrals gal..
guess i could use a couple of work/classes appropriate looks. now if only this was available here in europe..

are the colors suitable for NWs too or are they too warm?


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 27, 2010)

Does anyone know if this will be available in Ireland?


----------



## Sass (Jul 30, 2010)

Bought this palette yesterday and I'm wearing some shadows and the Whiskey liner today.  I think this is my go-to palette for work.  I think I can get a few good neutral looks out of it.  I didn't think I'd like it like that, but I do.  It's really a beautiful palette.


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have been Loving this palette!! I love Urban Decay shadows so much. I have a couple of their palettes but I think this one is going to get the most use. The neutral colors in this palette have been my savior for my rushed mornings before work! Check out the review I did on my blog about the palette..


----------



## shimmergrass (Jul 30, 2010)

i have both and book of shadows

do u guys think i am justified in buying this palette?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 30, 2010)

guys, Nunu said that this should be out in the UK in spetember! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!


----------



## VintageAqua (Jul 30, 2010)

Yesterday I had a gal at Sephora say this palette is limited edition and they're not sure if they're being restocked anytime soon. 

Anyone have confirmation on the LE factor?


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 30, 2010)

it was confirmed this is NOT LE.. by Urbandecay themselves on twitter


----------



## mturner0516 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out why I got an email from Sephora this morning saying that it was back in stock....only to go on the website, and get the unavailable msg...I mean within a
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 couple hrs of getting the email...Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## sailordom (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmergrass* 

 
_i have both and book of shadows

do u guys think i am justified in buying this palette?_

 
While there are a few shades from the Books of Shadows (Gunmetal, Half Baked and Smog) I think this palette is completely different enough to warrant purchasing.

I think this is the bigger question, though -- Are there at least three of these shades you would want to buy in the regular packaging? If so, buy this now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's the math of it: This palette has 12 full-sized shadows (shaped different, but still the same amount of product) for $44 (plus the UDPP sample and eyeliner duo). UD shadows cost $17; buying three would cost $51 -- $7 more than the cost of the palette.

Once you think of it terms of the price versus the single shadows instead of versus the palettes you already have, I think it can be justified.


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mturner0516* 

 
_I'm trying to figure out why I got an email from Sephora this morning saying that it was back in stock....only to go on the website, and get the unavailable msg...I mean within a
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 couple hrs of getting the email...Anyone else have this happen?_

 
That happened to me too! It was the last day for Bing.com's 15% cashback so I was stoked! But now it's too late and the palette is out of stock anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have considered Ulta.com, but I did just order 2 Too Faced "natural" and "naked" palettes- so they should last me a while, and then maybe by the time Sephora has their next F&F sale, they will have more palettes available- ya know, once the hype dies down!!


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 31, 2010)

Well I just called Sephora and was told that the palette has been out in the stores for 2 weeks and it sold out twice....both times in one day. Now what makes me mad is I was there 3 weeks ago and they had no clue what I was talking about and I didnt get any emails saying it was in the store. I thought it was coming out on 8/1...tomorrow. She said to call on Wednesday because she expects it to be coming in. So then I call Ulta and she acted kinda secretive but like she wanted to tell me..... She said "well.....we have it but we can't put it out yet and our sales go from Sunday to Sunday. I can't say if it will be out tomorrow but check our ad" So that there tells me most likely it will go out in their stores tomorrow.


----------



## Rinstar (Jul 31, 2010)

This palette is amazing!!! I bought it the other day and absolutely LOVE it!!! The insane part of me wants to buy a back-up.....

Edit to add: I bought mine at Ulta on 7/29. Ulta is about 35 minutes from me, so I called to ask if they had the palettes first. The woman put me on hold and then came back and said they did have them. When I went to the store, they were not on display. I had to ask the woman at the register who then got someone to get it out for me. Weird, right?


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rinstar* 

 
_ 
Edit to add: I bought mine at Ulta on 7/29. Ulta is about 35 minutes from me, so I called to ask if they had the palettes first. The woman put me on hold and then came back and said they did have them. When I went to the store, they were not on display. I had to ask the woman at the register who then got someone to get it out for me. Weird, right?_

 
Very weird!


----------



## ZoZo (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mturner0516* 

 
_I'm trying to figure out why I got an email from Sephora this morning saying that it was back in stock....only to go on the website, and get the unavailable msg...I mean within a
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 couple hrs of getting the email...Anyone else have this happen?_

 
Yesterday happened the same with me, and when I called Sephora store and asked about the palette, the lady told me that they do'nt have any in stock


----------



## mturner0516 (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks like Ulta now has it online


----------



## ZoZo (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mturner0516* 

 
_Looks like Ulta now has it online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I just ordered one from Ulta.com yesterday and can't wait to receive mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah Ulta has it online but since I Have a store 13 miles from me I plan on going there tomorrow if it's in their ad. It's so weird that she said they have it but cant put it out yet.

Edit....I went to the mall and decided I'd check the Sephora at Fair Oaks since Tyson's store I called this morning said they'd had the palette for two weeks and that every other Sephora store was sold out. Well I saw no space for it which was odd so I found someone to ask about it and she said they'd never gotten it in yet but would go ask a manager when it was coming out as she was looking forward to it for herself too. Now this I don't get....the manager had NO CLUE when they'd get it in but to check next week. Why is it when the never know what the hell they are getting in when their shipment comes? I've asked before about stuff when it's sold out which is 99% of the time I'm looking for something in there, when it's expected to come back in and they never know! That store is so frustrating!


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 1, 2010)

Finally got mine! I'm really excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now I'm searching online for tutorials using it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It hasn't been in stock in any Sephora stores I checked (I'm sure it will be soon, though) but my local Ulta had tons.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_Yeah Ulta has it online but since I Have a store 13 miles from me I plan on going there tomorrow if it's in their ad. It's so weird that she said they have it but cant put it out yet.

Edit....I went to the mall and decided I'd check the Sephora at Fair Oaks since Tyson's store I called this morning said they'd had the palette for two weeks and that every other Sephora store was sold out. Well I saw no space for it which was odd so I found someone to ask about it and she said they'd never gotten it in yet but would go ask a manager when it was coming out as she was looking forward to it for herself too. Now this I don't get....the manager had NO CLUE when they'd get it in but to check next week. Why is it when the never know what the hell they are getting in when their shipment comes? I've asked before about stuff when it's sold out which is 99% of the time I'm looking for something in there, when it's expected to come back in and they never know! *That store is so frustrating!*_

 
I feel so frustrated for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is just so stupid to have to deal with. I find it annoying too, that when you ask them when something will be back in stock, they give that stupid generic answer. You'd think they'd have some way of knowing but they don't want to really check for you or something. I have 3 Sephora's in my area, and not once do they even say "Do you want me to call the XX location to find out if they have it?" That would be better, you know? Esp when I just walk out shaking my head and go to that other location anyway to buy whatever it was (which of course is fully stocked)


----------



## oceansportrait (Aug 2, 2010)

I can't wait to get it! A brand-spanking-new Sephora's opening up for the first time in my city (the next nearest one's 2 1/2 ferry ride away so this is a big deal!) mid-August on a Friday. I have class early that morning but I'm going to wake up extra early to head over to the store BEFORE I go to class XD I hope they have it!


----------



## Flaminbird (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I feel so frustrated for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is just so stupid to have to deal with. I find it annoying too, that when you ask them when something will be back in stock, they give that stupid generic answer. You'd think they'd have some way of knowing but they don't want to really check for you or something. I have 3 Sephora's in my area, and not once do they even say "Do you want me to call the XX location to find out if they have it?" That would be better, you know? Esp when I just walk out shaking my head and go to that other location anyway to buy whatever it was (which of course is fully stocked) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!! Yes its SOOOOO frustrating that I feel like screaming at them and shaking them! I just don't see how a store can not know when they are getting something back in stock. Do they not put an order in when things are gone? Does corporate somehow just know what each store is out of and supplies whatever they feel like? This latest experience has made me sick of Sephora. The only thing is unlike you they have offered to call other store a couple times when something is out but not all the time. Sephora is ALWAYS out of something when I go....ALWAYS!!! ARRGGHHH
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a good note I saw that Ulta had the palette in the sale ad so I drove down there yesterday morning to get it. I had to hunt for it as there was no spot for it. I finally found it on the end cap of another aisle....not even where UD was. They only had 4 out so after I picked up mine just 3 lonely ones were sitting there. I used it today and really like it! The colors are so pretty but I too need to see some tutorials or FOTD's to see how others are using the colors. I hardly ever wear neutrals and wanted this for a change of pace.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Aug 3, 2010)

this is how i wore a few colors from the naked palette <3


----------



## LoveMyMakeup (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey i have an extra one brand new...email me if your interested.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_Thanks!! Yes its SOOOOO frustrating that I feel like screaming at them and shaking them! I just don't see how a store can not know when they are getting something back in stock. Do they not put an order in when things are gone? Does corporate somehow just know what each store is out of and supplies whatever they feel like? This latest experience has made me sick of Sephora. The only thing is unlike you they have offered to call other store a couple times when something is out but not all the time. Sephora is ALWAYS out of something when I go....ALWAYS!!! ARRGGHHH
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a good note I saw that Ulta had the palette in the sale ad so I drove down there yesterday morning to get it. I had to hunt for it as there was no spot for it. I finally found it on the end cap of another aisle....not even where UD was. They only had 4 out so after I picked up mine just 3 lonely ones were sitting there. I used it today and really like it! The colors are so pretty but I too need to see some tutorials or FOTD's to see how others are using the colors. I hardly ever wear neutrals and wanted this for a change of pace._

 
Well, I am so happy that you were able to find it finally. I have been limiting my patronage of both Sephora and Ulta because of issues like this. I only go to them when I want/need something I cannot get anywhere else (Illamasqua/Make Up Forever/Urban Decay), but even now its online (unless I can't wait, then it's "run in, run out--don't talk to me" lol)

I hope the tutorial and FOTDs you find inspire you to create some awesome looks with the palette. After all of this, I'm sure it's all worth it!!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Aug 4, 2010)

i sat there and looked at the screen for a while, really trying to decide if i needed this, and then i decided its probably the best neutral palette out there, and went ahead and ordered it from Ulta...which i've never gone to or ordered from...i know there's one in my city but i've never gone...its website is like sephora's...are they owned by the same company???

anywho...can't wait to try out the palette...should probably be here next week sometime!


----------



## gabi03 (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_i sat there and looked at the screen for a while, really trying to decide if i needed this, and then i decided its probably the best neutral palette out there, and went ahead and ordered it from Ulta...which i've never gone to or ordered from...i know there's one in my city but i've never gone...its website is like sephora's...are they owned by the same company???

anywho...can't wait to try out the palette...should probably be here next week sometime!_

 
you've made a good choice girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it sits on my vanity and i've been using it non stop for my work makeup looks.


----------



## misha5150 (Aug 4, 2010)

I got mine today!! I went to Sephora thinking that they were going to be sold out but when I saw that there were 2 left, I hurried up and snatched one up! LOL! This is my first UB palette so I'm looking forward to seeing how these eyeshadows hold up. I swatched a couple already and they look beautiful! I can't wait to make a look tomorrow.


----------



## coppertone (Aug 4, 2010)

Ulta won't ship to the UK so I had my friend try and order one for me - only to have them sell out the moment she tried to order. Gah, nightmare! Why things like this can't have an international release date I'll never know!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 4, 2010)

I grabbed the last one at my local Ulta last night. So far, I'm really pleased with it. I used Sin, Naked, and Sidecar today, and they're the usual UD quality. I almost passed this up because I have _so_ many neutrals, but this was so beautiful and such a good deal.


----------



## jess126xo (Aug 4, 2010)

Love this. you have amazing swatches. Your look is so pretty cant wait to get my hands on this palette.


----------



## Flaminbird (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Well, I am so happy that you were able to find it finally. I have been limiting my patronage of both Sephora and Ulta because of issues like this. I only go to them when I want/need something I cannot get anywhere else (Illamasqua/Make Up Forever/Urban Decay), but even now its online (unless I can't wait, then it's "run in, run out--don't talk to me" lol)

I hope the tutorial and FOTDs you find inspire you to create some awesome looks with the palette. After all of this, I'm sure it's all worth it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I am starting to feel the same as you about Sephora at least since I've only been in Ulta 3 times now. I honestly am starting to feel the same way about the FS MAC store that I usually go to. When I was there this past Saturday they wouldnt take my depots back saying it was a new policy and they were no longer taking e/s pots. This was a new girl I've never seen before and I found out through a chat online with MAC that the info she gave me wasnt correct. Its' not that they wont take depots back its that they like them to have the inner plastic pan also. When I'd gone in a few other times they wouldnt put things on hold for me and it just wasnt as friendly and almost seemed now that it's a snotty Haughty Taughty feeling. I never see my fave MUA anymore whom gave me her Facebook ID so we could keep in touch when collections came out. She never responds to me there so I'm just totally irritating with that entire store. Now don't get me wrong...they arent mean or anything to me but it feels kinda cold when I go there. THe recent depot thing is what got me over the edge


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_Thanks! I am starting to feel the same as you about Sephora at least since I've only been in Ulta 3 times now. I honestly am starting to feel the same way about the FS MAC store that I usually go to. When I was there this past Saturday they wouldnt take my depots back saying it was a new policy and they were no longer taking e/s pots. This was a new girl I've never seen before and I found out through a chat online with MAC that the info she gave me wasnt correct. Its' not that they wont take depots back its that they like them to have the inner plastic pan also. When I'd gone in a few other times they wouldnt put things on hold for me and it just wasnt as friendly and almost seemed now that it's a snotty Haughty Taughty feeling. I never see my fave MUA anymore whom gave me her Facebook ID so we could keep in touch when collections came out. She never responds to me there so I'm just totally irritating with that entire store. Now don't get me wrong...they arent mean or anything to me but it feels kinda cold when I go there. THe recent depot thing is what got me over the edge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow. All of those kinds of experiences at once. And if you multiply it by how many others feel that way (there is a whole thread about Sephora's customer "dis-service"), and you would think that these companies would step their game up and make it more fun for us to give them out money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rather than this crap. Don't they realize they are in the _service_ industry?! Ok, I won't go there tonight, lol. It's a pet peeve b/c I used to work for Origins a long long time ago, and the CS training there was unparalleled.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 5, 2010)

I really want this palette, but I'll wait for Sephora's Fall/Winter sale since it's a permanent item.  Hopefully, the "hype" will have died down by then so I won't have the issues you gals are having with it selling out quickly.


----------



## Flaminbird (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Wow. All of those kinds of experiences at once. And if you multiply it by how many others feel that way (there is a whole thread about Sephora's customer "dis-service"), and you would think that these companies would step their game up and make it more fun for us to give them out money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rather than this crap. Don't they realize they are in the service industry?! Ok, I won't go there tonight, lol. It's a pet peeve b/c I used to work for Origins a long long time ago, and the CS training there was unparalleled.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep all within about a month with some back to back. I agree you think especially now with the economy they'd be all about CS but I guess they don't care. For petes sake even FedEx where I work has CS training for a courier better then it seems Sephora does or most stores for that matter. Like yesterday I told a customer that I could be at their location around 5 if that better suited them as they told me the day before they always have more documents to ship after I get there at my usual time at 3:30. They have been going to the post office drop box with all their later things. Since I Have to come back to that area around 5 it's not out of my way and it's what FedEx calls "the purple promise". They were very thankful of me offering it. Another customer asked me to be there by 5:30 which I always am since I can not have a "late" and their close time is 5:30. They said they wanted to make sure they werent putting me out and I said "that's what I'm here for....the customer is the important thing here and it's whatever suits you"....of course within reason because I cant be Everywhere at 5:30 so to speak.

I found this from Leesha using the palette

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPI--...os=4HitHgeUCSY


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 5, 2010)

She does great videos, thanks for posting that. Really pretty look.


----------



## MaryJane (Aug 5, 2010)

I think my palette is going back to Sephora. Alot of the shades are very shimmery, I think it would be better if they had more matte shades. I've got alot of neutral shadows and these really aren't anything special.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 6, 2010)

i think this palette is nice, but i feel like i have lots of shadows like it already.  i have to check out the tester next time i visit ulta or sephora to be sure.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Aug 6, 2010)

I stopped by my local Ulta today to get this and they were already sold out.  The sales girl did say they should get more on Sunday....


----------



## cbh02b (Aug 6, 2010)

I got mine in a JCpenny sephora...I love it! But I didn't hardly have any neutral shades in my collection mostly brights so this was an awesome deal for me!


----------



## obscuria (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm going to Sephora today. If they have it I'll pick it up as long as I can see swatches of it and assure myself that it's not going to be glitter crazy.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I was able to get one! yaaay! Can't wait to try it out


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_I'm going to Sephora today. If they have it I'll pick it up as long as I can see swatches of it and assure myself that it's not going to be glitter crazy._

 
I was worried about this when I was deciding - I've stayed away from UD in the past because of their glitters. These in the Naked Palette not glittery, but there are quite a few frost shadows. I don't always like that overly frosty "shimma" look, but I am testing using different styles of brushes to apply and coming up with some great looks so far, nothing OTT. And remember, blending mattes into the look will help tone any of them down.

Just something to consider while you mull it over


----------



## obscuria (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I was worried about this when I was deciding - I've stayed away from UD in the past because of their glitters. These in the Naked Palette not glittery, but there are quite a few frost shadows. I don't always like that overly frosty "shimma" look, but I am testing using different styles of brushes to apply and coming up with some great looks so far, nothing OTT. And remember, blending mattes into the look will help tone any of them down.

Just something to consider while you mull it over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bought the BOSII palette and actually hated most of it because it was just way too glittery for my liking. Personally I feel like a 12 year old when I have glitter on. I saw this palette and swatched it, liked it, and now own it. Hah. Even the shadows that do have bits of glitter in them aren't too bad. Thanks for the tip about using a matte e/s to blend, definitely will try that.


----------



## ZoZo (Aug 6, 2010)

Finally my ULTA box arrived today and so happy to get one and really worth every penney, can't wait to try different looks.


----------



## dressedtokill (Aug 8, 2010)

I managed to get my hands on this palette a few weeks ago and I love it for its convenience and great eye shadow quality. I did notice that some of the shades are a bit glittery/shimmery since I end up with glitter particles on my face. I don't actually mind that but might bother some? Anyway, I'm a neutrals girl so this palette is totally worth it for me


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dressedtokill* 

 
_I managed to get my hands on this palette a few weeks ago and I love it for its convenience and great eye shadow quality. I did notice that some of the shades are a bit glittery/shimmery since I end up with glitter particles on my face. I don't actually mind that but might bother some? Anyway, I'm a neutrals girl so this palette is totally worth it for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, me too. I usually do foundation/face powder first and then do eyes (just out of habit) but now when I use the Naked palette I'm doing it the other way around, so that I can sweep the stuff off my face and maybe even resort to covering up some of the glitter with foundation if it won't come off!


----------



## Sass (Aug 8, 2010)

Again I love my palette.  I only have a full 15 pan palette of MAC neutral eyeshadows and none are like the ones in the UD palette so that's good for me.  I think I'm all set with neutral shadows now.  This palette is definitley going with me on my Vegas trip next year because it's very compact.  All I have to worry about  now are my bright colors in transit.  All good.


----------



## amillion (Aug 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I really want this palette, but I'll wait for Sephora's Fall/Winter sale since it's a permanent item.  Hopefully, the "hype" will have died down by then so I won't have the issues you gals are having with it selling out quickly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is exactly how I feel. I so want this but treking all over town to find it and online is tiresome. I will wait for Sephora friends and family this fall to get it. UD better not change their mind and make it limited edition.


----------



## _tiffany (Aug 9, 2010)

The Ulta in Southcenter (Tukwila, WA) had three or four of them when I went today.  I'm so tempted to buy one, but I don't think I really need it.  Glad to hear that it's permanent in case I change my mind!


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 9, 2010)

What does everyone think of the new Whisky liner? 

I think I'm the only person ever who doesn't like the 24/7 Zero liner. I actually kind of hate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The fact that Naked comes with all the full-sized shadows, plus the double ended liner, plus the mini UDPP, makes it such a great deal, but I would've bought it if it was just the shadows! All the other things are just a happy bonus. I intend to use the liners but mostly just cause I have them now. I think I'm going to end up liking Whisky better than Zero (though black liner is my everyday look).


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franken_stein* 

 
_What does everyone think of the new Whisky liner? 

I think I'm the only person ever who doesn't like the 24/7 Zero liner. I actually kind of hate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The fact that Naked comes with all the full-sized shadows, plus the double ended liner, plus the mini UDPP, makes it such a great deal, but I would've bought it if it was just the shadows! All the other things are just a happy bonus. I intend to use the liners but mostly just cause I have them now. I think I'm going to end up liking Whisky better than Zero (though black liner is my everyday look)._

 
i actually don't really like the 24/7 zero eyeliner because it smudges on me like no tomorrow.. i've tried to set it with carbon eyeshadow etc.. but smudges.. 

i like the whiskey e/l because i think it looks more natural.. but i love black eyeiner though lol just not the 24/7 zero.. i only use it if i want smudgey smokey dramatic eyes..


----------



## obscuria (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franken_stein* 

 
_What does everyone think of the new Whisky liner? 

I think I'm the only person ever who doesn't like the 24/7 Zero liner. I actually kind of hate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The fact that Naked comes with all the full-sized shadows, plus the double ended liner, plus the mini UDPP, makes it such a great deal, but I would've bought it if it was just the shadows! All the other things are just a happy bonus. I intend to use the liners but mostly just cause I have them now. I think I'm going to end up liking Whisky better than Zero (though black liner is my everyday look)._

 
You are not alone in not liking the 24/7 liners. It doesn't stay on me at all and just smudges everywhere. I haven't even bothered opening the liners, I might just get rid of it with the mini udpp since I know I'll never use them.

Oh and on a more general note, been using this palette every day since I got it now. love it.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Aug 10, 2010)

i love this palette so much - the colors are totally wearable for work! i love it!


----------



## thiscarmen (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG I want this palette so badly!
I'm just really happy it's permanent because it sells super fast and I haven't been able to get my hands on it yet.

It's like the most perfect palette ever, because I'll have neutrals to last me forever.
Well, maybe not forever, but I'll be buying less neutrals haha.


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_i actually don't really like the 24/7 zero eyeliner because it smudges on me like no tomorrow.. i've tried to set it with carbon eyeshadow etc.. but smudges.. 

i like the whiskey e/l because i think it looks more natural.. but i love black eyeiner though lol just not the 24/7 zero.. i only use it if i want smudgey smokey dramatic eyes.._

 
Same here! Good to know it's not just me. Not only does it smudge, it's just... not even that black, at least to me. It actually looks kind of gray. 

I'm just going to take out the double ended liner and put a Mac Technakohl in Graphblack in its place. It fits there really nicely! (Well, pretty much any eyeliner should fit in there.) In fact, I might just keep one there all the time. I ALWAYS have Graphblack on hand, that's the one that works for me.


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Aug 11, 2010)

I got mine at sephora yesterday, there were 3 out and i got one. SO on my break I went back to sephora to browse today and there were 3 out again. I thin sephora is kind of helping to create hype by making the displays look sparse... Oh and Zero, yeah I will take smolder any day its really not dark enough at all. Not a carbon black in any way.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Aug 11, 2010)

hopefully though the hype will die down soon so those of you who want it can get it and enjoy it as much as i do!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Aug 11, 2010)

Good news... this is finally back in stock on the sephora website.  I just ordered mine!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Aug 12, 2010)

woo hoo! Hope you all that want it, can get it while it's in stock!


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 12, 2010)

I tried to order online at Sephora but they won't take my UK card even though I'm in the US and made my shipping address where I'm staying.  So I have to wait until I can go to a Sephora store.  Unfortunately I'm leaving to head back to the UK on August 30th so as long as Tysons keeps it in stock until next week then I'll be able to get it.  I need two.  One for me, one for my mother (belated birthday present for her).  She isn't a fan of bright colours and also has oily lids like me (and UDPP works a treat for me) so this is a perfect palette for her.  She won't use the black liner but she may and will hopefully get use of the brown so it's an all around good deal for us both.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Fingers crossed!


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Aug 13, 2010)

Why oh why does this have to be $9 more expensive for Canadians? Add on another $9 for shipping and it's up to $62. It's just too expensive. So sad!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Aug 13, 2010)

If anyone in Toronto is looking for this I just called Sephora Eaton Centre and they got a shipment in today. I put mine on hold until Sunday.


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VanillaCupcake* 

 
_Why oh why does this have to be $9 more expensive for Canadians? Add on another $9 for shipping and it's up to $62. It's just too expensive. So sad!_

 
Honestly? I would happily have paid $62 for this. It is an absolutely fantastic steal for $44, but still a great deal for $62. That's only a little over $5 a shadow! Not even factoring in the 24/7 pencil and the mini primer potion. I don't know about you, but I own so many eye shadows, it's not like I'll be using this up in a hurry either.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rinstar* 

 
_Honestly? I would happily have paid $62 for this. It is an absolutely fantastic steal for $44, but still a great deal for $62. That's only a little over $5 a shadow! Not even factoring in the 24/7 pencil and the mini primer potion. I don't know about you, but I own so many eye shadows, it's not like I'll be using this up in a hurry either._

 
I don't think the original poster is looking a gift horse in the mouth. It's rather like your buying a horse for $1000 while your neighbour can gets the same one for $900. It's still a great deal but of course you'll wonder why you have to pay more. That being said, if your unable to get it I can see why our anger at $18 is frustrating.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 15, 2010)

I went to Ulta last night to see if the Naked palette was there and of course it was sold out. I'm hoping to order it soon so I can try it. I even saw the colors and they are just too pretty!


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Aug 16, 2010)

Happy and a great choice because I made a trip to 2 stores before I went back to Sephora in JCPenney to purchase NAKED palette.  Even my husband loves it, but he is very opinionated on the eyeshadow names.  This looks perfect on my new vanity table (still need to do pics).  Only 1 left at the store and Ulta sold out and our 1 other store was too far away to drive and be disappointed.


----------



## openexpression (Aug 16, 2010)

I love this palette! I bought it even though I have practically every "neutral" eyeshadow that MAC makes. My reasoning was that this is better for travel...I can pop this palette in my purse or carry-on and be fine for whatever days I'm out of town.

I have been interviewing for jobs a lot recently and my go-to look is: Half-Baked on lid, Hustle in crease, and Virgin as highlight. Line the upper lid and waterline with zero, add mascara (I use L'Oreal Telescopic for lengthening and Maybelline Falsies for Volumizing). Then I add a touch of Sweet as Cocoa Blush, lightly line lips with Chestnut and add either Goldensoft lipgelee or Bateux l/g. This makes a great neutral/"work safe" look with a little pizzazz!

I also really like a combo I did with Sidecar but Sidecar is very glitter-y. I had lots of fallout and had to use a face wipe to clean my face off. 

Anywho...I hope this helps! I think all women need this palette and if you can't find it...just be patient! I received an email from UD confirming that this is a permanent item. I'm thinking for getting this for my 17 yr old niece for Christmas...great gift option!


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 17, 2010)

OMFG!  Ok so I've waited for weeks to get this damn palette, I called three different Sephora's and an Ulta today trying to find it so I could go and buy it.  I needed 2.  One for myself and one for my mother as it's a belated birthday present (taking it back to the UK with me) and every single one of them said they were out of stock and weren't sure if they were going to get it back in stock or not.  I was so upset.

It's now 11pm and I JUST completed my order online at ULTA.  So if you want it girls - get it NOW.  It's in stock!  Not on Sephora or UrbanDecay but ULTA only.  Go go go go go!  I'm SO excited!


----------



## Flaminbird (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm going to put mine up for sale. I used it 5 times and there's only like 3 colors that I really like. It's just a tad too shimmery for me as a whole. I wish there was more mattes. I was using Naked and Buck and my other faves are Creep and Gunmetal. Besides that those are the only ones I think I'd get use out of beside possibly Dark Horse and Smog. I just would rather sell it then keep it. I'll be putting it in my sale thread


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Aug 19, 2010)

I saw this in the new issue of Allure and it piqued my interest.  I love neutrals, but I have a hard time with browns... they tend to make me look worn out.  I'm thinking about getting one since Macy's has free shipping if I spend another $6 and I'd get my employee discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any ladies with this palette enjoying it even if they can't wear plain browns?


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 20, 2010)

I've JUST received mine in the mail.  Opened it, it looked just as gorgeous as the tester in Sephora did and I put it straight back away.  I'm so tired that if I attempted to put makeup on it would just come straight off or smudge due to my eyes watering so much.

I think I'm going to love it though.  There are some good tutorials on Youtube with it, naturally, so you should check there to see if you can find any that look good to you.

Personally I love Leesha's (xsparkage) look.  It's actually one of the main reasons I bought the palette, apart from the fact I have hardly any neutrals.  LOL.  If you look on her youtube it's the Ares Wearable Wednesday.  Gorrgeous IMO.


----------



## anita22 (Aug 21, 2010)

UK girls - this is on sale here now. I was really surprised, as I thought it wouldn't be out until October and at Debenhams only - but I saw them today at the UD counter at House of Fraser and snapped one up. Definitely a bargain!


----------



## versace (Aug 27, 2010)

i love it,i think this is very versitale..
i feel like its all i need sometimes


----------



## juicycouture328 (Aug 29, 2010)

I knew there was something I was forgetting when I was at Ulta this morning....i am now kicking myself for forgetting to look for this there. haha


----------



## FantaZ (Aug 29, 2010)

I bought this palette a few weeks ago but not quire loving it as everyone.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sidecar's glitter has major fallout but it's such a pretty color!  I _need_ to love this palette, what's your shadow combination?  For some reason whenever I try neutrals/browns I end up looking zombie-ish.


----------



## lauraglou (Sep 2, 2010)

Uk girlies. This is now back in stock on the House of Fraser Website. It seemed to sell out on the first day it went on sale online, but I've been checking both Hof & Debenhams websites daily since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just ordered mine and can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 2, 2010)

uk guys you can now get this in debenhhams stores! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i got mine this morning! yay!


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh my I'm so jealous! I need this pallette, but I'm in The Netherlands and we won't get it here *at all*

I'm still gonna try to get my paws on this though!


----------



## lauraglou (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daph_* 

 
_Oh my I'm so jealous! I need this pallette, but I'm in The Netherlands and we won't get it here *at all*

I'm still gonna try to get my paws on this though!_

 
House of Fraser will deliver to the Netherlands for £6 which I don't think is too bad as I've had to pay £3 within the UK

INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY Customer Services - House of Fraser Online


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lauraglou* 

 
_House of Fraser will deliver to the Netherlands for £6 which I don't think is too bad as I've had to pay £3 within the UK

INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY Customer Services - House of Fraser Online_

 
Thanks, that's a great deal! That's probably even a better deal than getting it out of the US


----------



## missminikat (Sep 3, 2010)

I just got mine yesterday and am completely obsessed with it!

My boyfriend bought it for me as an early birthday gift. We went to check our local Sephora and got the very last one!!!


----------



## gigiproductions (Sep 6, 2010)

LOVE this palette..gonna do a FOTD with it


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lauraglou* 

 
_House of Fraser will deliver to the Netherlands for £6 which I don't think is too bad as I've had to pay £3 within the UK

INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY Customer Services - House of Fraser Online_

 
They ship to the Netherlands!? That's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Once i have the money i will get my naked palette there!


----------



## Ally4MAC (Sep 9, 2010)

I was on vacation and decided grab some stuff from Ulta. I went to see if they had the palette in stock because my mom wants it after seeing mine. They were sold out of course. But a lady was asking about it and the associate said they dont have it in and dont know when they will even be able to put any on display because they have a wait list. She asked to be put on it and this list was long. Like maybe 20 something names on it. Just for one store, I told her shed be better off getting an email notification from sephora and getting it through them. Don't think she's aware how popular this thing is.


----------



## shimmergrass (Sep 12, 2010)

beauty.com has the palette but it shows out of stock at the moment, check there as well.


----------



## PurpleCherry (Sep 13, 2010)

Seriously one of my favourite purchases lately!


----------



## KrissyJ (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm totally kicking  myself. I've been wanting this pallete. I went to Sephora the other day and did some shopping. I forgot to look for this! *forehead slap* I'd go back and check but I already spent my allotted make-up money for this month.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 15, 2010)

nm ...


----------



## Covergirl913 (Sep 16, 2010)

So after going back and forth on whether I needed this pallette, I finally decided to get it.  I went to a sephora in a JCP near me and grabbed the very last one.  That's how I knew that after all the back and forth, that it was meant for me. The colors are very pigmented and pretty. Satisfied with my decision
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I hope they come back in stock b4 the holidays, I wan't to buy this as a gift for 2 ppl...


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm still out of luck in buying this palette.  I think I'm just going to wait until Christmas


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naturallyfab* 

 
_I'm still out of luck in buying this palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yea me too. I've been sending swap requests in MUA and some haven't bothered replying back
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They been treating this palette like it's gold or something ugh. The funny thing is that when it comes back in stock they're gonna be stuck with this palette because the ones that don't have it are gonna buy it. I'm so upset because I really want this 
for my 4th wedding anniversary this month and now I won't get it because UD doesn't hurry up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm just glad that this thing is going to be permanent gives me a bit of piece of mind.


----------



## megan92 (Sep 18, 2010)

man i hope they have some more of these in time for sephora's friends and family sale haha.  that'd be GREAT.  i was at ulta browsing today and someone working there said they'd have more mid-october?  but who really knows.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 18, 2010)

I got to see the palette today and I'm going to pass it. It's good that not many of the shades are glittery, but I already have two shades from Alice In Wonderland BOS and there are a few other shades that are dupable from my collection. I will buy the NYC BOS.


----------



## Hairnova (Sep 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_I'm going to put mine up for sale. I used it 5 times and there's only like 3 colors that I really like. It's just a tad too shimmery for me as a whole. I wish there was more mattes. I was using Naked and Buck and my other faves are Creep and Gunmetal. Besides that those are the only ones I think I'd get use out of beside possibly Dark Horse and Smog. I just would rather sell it then keep it. I'll be putting it in my sale thread_

 

I thought I was the only person in the worls who's not going gaga over this palette


----------



## pixiechicken (Sep 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hairnova* 

 
_I thought I was the only person in the worls who's not going gaga over this palette_

 
Nope, you're not the only one.  I was told by my local Sephora that they didn't think they were getting any more of these palettes in and I said "huh??? this is supposed to be a permanent item!!!!1" so I went home and bought one of eBay for double the price (pffffft!).  What a waste.  There is too much glimmer and shimmer for me in this thing.


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Sep 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pixiechicken* 

 
_Nope, you're not the only one. I was told by my local Sephora that they didn't think they were getting any more of these palettes in and I said "huh??? this is supposed to be a permanent item!!!!1" so I went home and bought one of eBay for double the price (pffffft!). What a waste. There is too much glimmer and shimmer for me in this thing.




_

 

 Ouch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that sucks that you paid double and dont like it.


----------



## Ms_Slick (Sep 20, 2010)

I hadn't even heard about the naked pallet until a week after it was released. I really wanted it, so I found all the sephora and ulta phone numbers within a 50 mile radius and started making phone calls. I was expecting to be majorly disappointed, but the first store I called which was 10 minutes away had one left in stock. I had them hold it for me for the 20 minutes it took me to get there and I am so happy I got it. These were the only shadows I took on a recent week-long vacation and I was very satisfied with the selection of colors.


----------



## user79 (Sep 23, 2010)

To anyone looking for this palette:

I contacted HQhair a few days ago and they said

 Quote:

  I can confirm that we will be stocking this item and it will be in stock at the end of this month  
 
I think they ship worldwide. HQhair.com: Hair products & Skincare, Makeup & Cosmetics, Fragrance & Accessories, Straighteners So I'd just keep checking there.

House of Fraser, Debenham's and Boots will not ship this palette outside of the UK. I checked. I hope HQhair won't have the same policy.

I got mine through a CP from a subscriber. I've also posted some pics on my blog.


----------



## LeopardLove (Sep 23, 2010)

I passed for Too Faced's Naked kit, I don't think TF's ever went crazily out of stock either. It's really gorgeous for everyday looks if you can't get UD's!


----------



## Bella Mac (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxxylatina07* 

 
_Yea me too. I've been sending swap requests in MUA and some haven't bothered replying back
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They been treating this palette like it's gold or something ugh. The funny thing is that when it comes back in stock they're gonna be stuck with this palette because the ones that don't have it are gonna buy it. I'm so upset because I really want this 
for my 4th wedding anniversary this month and now I won't get it because UD doesn't hurry up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm just glad that this thing is going to be permanent gives me a bit of piece of mind._

 

I agree. It's so irritating that it's so hard to get. It's like a Cabbage Patch Kid in the 80's!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I'm not going to pay twice as much for it on E-bay or swap $100 worth of stuff to get it. I went to two Sephoras and they are out and my husband went out of town and went to one and they were still out too. Oh well.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Sep 26, 2010)

Ah I'm so mad and bummed out right now. Ok so get this I had contacted a swapper for this palette and she said that she didnt see anything on my list. (They have done this. ugh) Ok so I asked her what from her wishlist did she really want. She gets back to me and tells me. Alright I let her know I have two of those items. Next thing I know she comes back and tells me that she's gonna pass for now wtf??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm getting so tired of all these picky ass women. Its not that f-ing serious. What do they want gold for it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry all these freaking woman are getting me so mad and I'm not gonna pay over retail or buy anybody a gc for this stupid palette. End rant


----------



## elementaire (Sep 26, 2010)

I just bought this from house of fraser in Oxford Rd, London. And the NYC BOS too since they have 5 GBP off for every 50 GBP spent. Can't wait to start playing with the palettes.


----------



## Kandi Lush (Sep 26, 2010)

I have over £70 in Boots points but I cant purchase the palette with my boots advantage point online or over the phone grrrr. Though have been told instore they can do it for me but it just seems so long winded. I think I will buy this palette soon. I have the 88 neutral palette but not sure if I like the colour pay off


----------



## HeatherAnn (Sep 29, 2010)

Can anybody recommend a good alternative eyeshadow that matches the color "sidecar" from this palette but w/o the glitter.  I love the shimmer & the color just not the glitter.  Any brand is fine.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 29, 2010)

i love this palette, i thought i wouldnt cos i dont usually like neutrals, but i love this palette so much, ive used it so much

virgin is a gorgeous highlighter, i think i'll use it up first

if i could only take one thing with me to a desert island, it would be this


----------



## chirufus (Sep 30, 2010)

Maybe old news, but I will post it anyway.

You can pre order the Naked palette at HQHair for dose of us how live in Europe.

Urban Decay Naked Palette: Official Stockist HQhair.com


----------



## shimmergrass (Oct 2, 2010)

i am loving this palette. i have swatches on my blog.
there are so many good youtube videos as well on using this palette


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *megan92* 

 
_man i hope they have some more of these in time for sephora's friends and family sale haha.  that'd be GREAT.  i was at ulta browsing today and someone working there said they'd have more mid-october?  but who really knows._

 
yeah I talked to an associate at Ulta and he told me that he contacted UD; they were going to send Ulta a certain amount but when he divided that amount by how many Ulta stores there were, it came out to be about 2 palettes per store.. =__=
But he also tells me they will be everywhere and plenty of them in January because they'll be "mass producing" it or whatever..


----------



## saviisneat (Oct 12, 2010)

I have been to Ulta a thousand times. My Ulta never even got them at all. I'm sure I can wait though. I'm neutrals all the way. 

I would prefer more matte colors though. Lots and lots of matte neutrals. 

"Matte about Neutrals"


----------



## lolcats (Oct 17, 2010)

I love mine, the only thing is I don't think they last as long as mac shadows, like by the end of the day they have just all blended into one colour if that makes any sense?

  	I managed to get mine in sale with free p&p in the debenhams sale by pure luck.


----------



## Hilde (Oct 18, 2010)

To anyone who has gunmetal and silver ring or knight divine: Are they similar? If I have the UD palette do I need knight divine or silver ring?


----------



## cetati (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't have both, but here is the Gunmetal color on over a silver Make Up Forever base--I don't know if it'll help, but I don't have a swatch on hand.





  	I don't know if mods will allow this, but I have to link back to my friend Sherry Lu who took these lovely photos. These were taken as a collaboration!

  	lolcats - Mine lasts all day on my eyes when primed with UDPP or TFSI with a bit of a cream shadow under! It lasts about as long as MAC for me... I hope you can somehow get it to last as long because the colors are so pretty. What would I do without this palette? I wear it nearly every day.


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 27, 2010)

This palette is back in stock at Ulta.com if anyone is still looking for it! I just picked it up.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm looking for a recommendation for a color that is similar to "sidecar"  w/o the glitter.  Any brand is fine... rec's?


----------



## Hilde (Oct 28, 2010)

HeatherAnn said:


> I'm looking for a recommendation for a color that is similar to "sidecar"  w/o the glitter.  Any brand is fine... rec's?



 	Maybe MAC's style snob?


----------



## DonnaN (Oct 31, 2010)

dxgirly said:


> This palette is back in stock at Ulta.com if anyone is still looking for it! I just picked it up.


	Wonder if the stores have it back too?  May have to call today to find out.......


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 3, 2010)

I wonder if my Sephora will ever restock this palette, argh!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Nov 3, 2010)

Shadowy Lady said:


> I wonder if my Sephora will ever restock this palette, argh!


	Eventually but UD posted in facebook that Ulta.com has it in stock. Try there cuz this palette is really nice.


----------



## Nicala (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm tempted to order but I'm broke


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 5, 2010)

I would but we don't have Ulta in Canada


----------



## littlekittycat (Nov 6, 2010)

Naked palette is on my list for a long time...
  	Lovely, lvoely shades <3


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 6, 2010)

When I first got this palettte, I didn't like it and was thisclose to taking it back. I have grown to LOVE this palette. It is so versatile. My only complaint is that I wish they had one or two additional matte shades, most of the shades have some sort of shimmer (not over the top though). For $40 something, this is a great value. I don't think the shadows wear as well as Mac shadows but they are a close second.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh man that sux. I'm sorry. Maybe you can ask for a CP from some of the nice ladies here. I would've done it but money is kinda tight right now :-(


----------



## toshia (Nov 7, 2010)

I've been wanting this palette forever! I either have the money and it's not in stock or I don't have the money and it is. This drives me nuts, haha. I hope I'm able to get my hands on it soon!


----------



## Nicala (Nov 9, 2010)

Thinking about it thoroughly. Yes, its a good deal. But would I use it? Probably not. Most of my eyeshadows just sit there tbh. Right now my go to is Benefit cream shadow and mascara. I'm just going to wait it out till the hype dies down and I see some use to get it. I'll save my money for other things right now!


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm really hoping that UD will make some of the L/E shadows in the Naked palette permanent, like Buck!  I love using that in my crease.


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 10, 2010)

I love my Naked Palette! I didn't think I would like it because I'm not usually a neutrals girl, but since I got it I wear them a lot more


----------



## hilaryrose (Nov 18, 2010)

Okay. I don't know how credible of a source this is, but I was told by an SA at Sephora that she was told that they WERE NEVER GETTING ANY MORE.
  	Like. Ever. I confirmed this with her about three times. She said I could try calling one of the more high-volume stores, but they were sent about two hundred a few weeks ago and they sold out in a matter of hours and now her manager's told her that they won't be getting anymore in.

  	She went on to say that apparently UD isn't making any more, and she thinks they're either trying to INCREASE demand for the product, or they're trying to dump their stock because they won't be making any more.

  	I really hope this girl was completely mad, because I will pitch a serious, serious fit.


----------



## enigmatic (Nov 18, 2010)

Urban Decay announced on their Facebook that the palette will be permanent. And I've heard from several people that starting in January, they're going to mass produce them so the palette will be available all of the time.


----------



## hilaryrose (Nov 19, 2010)

enigmatic said:


> Urban Decay announced on their Facebook that the palette will be permanent. And I've heard from several people that starting in January, they're going to mass produce them so the palette will be available all of the time.



 	That's all the same thing I've heard. I think this girl might have been a new SA, I've never seen her before and she seemed a little awkward.


----------



## Nicala (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm thinking about returning the BOS 3 for the Naked palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... decisions decisions!


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 20, 2010)

Nicala said:


> I'm thinking about returning the BOS 3 for the Naked palette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	I think both are worth having.  If for whatever reason you decide that you can only keep one, then I guess the decision will come down to whether you prefer neutrals or an assortment containing mostly vivids.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 21, 2010)

Eric, the global makeup artist for UD came over here during the launch of BOS3 last week and said this palette will be back in Feb/March. I think they are going to keep producing it!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Nov 21, 2010)

hilaryrose said:


> Okay. I don't know how credible of a source this is, but I was told by an SA at Sephora that she was told that they WERE NEVER GETTING ANY MORE.
> Like. Ever. I confirmed this with her about three times. She said I could try calling one of the more high-volume stores, but they were sent about two hundred a few weeks ago and they sold out in a matter of hours and now her manager's told her that they won't be getting anymore in.


  	Maybe just the store that she works at won't be getting anymore.  When you're at a small store and there are larger volume stores near by, you always get the shaft.Just a thought?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 21, 2010)

I finally got my Naked Palette, yey!


----------



## shimmershadow (Nov 22, 2010)

I have really been wanting to get this pallete!! The colors look amazing, and I am a neutral freak!!


----------



## Nicala (Nov 22, 2010)

Nicala said:


> I think both are worth having.  If for whatever reason you decide that you can only keep one, then I guess the decision will come down to whether you prefer neutrals or an assortment containing mostly vivids.


	Thing is that I hardly wear e/s now. Lately, all I bother doing is face + cheeks. Mascara if I have the time.


----------



## OXkimmieXO (Dec 1, 2010)

This palette is AMAZING!!! You can do so many different looks with it. The possibilities are endless. Urban Decay eyeshadows are great. Am I the only one that noticed that they work much better with Urban Decay Primer Potion than MAC paint pots?


----------



## jlnicolas (Dec 9, 2010)

sad to say, but i have almost neglected my other eye shadows since this came out!  there are so many looks you can create!  i just wish i could find some before christmas for gifts.  any sightings in store/online?


----------



## mmarlbo (Dec 10, 2010)

I can't wait until this palette stops being such a hot-ticket item! I've found it so hard to get my hands on it anywhere. The colours look wonderful.


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 10, 2010)

I'd like this palette. I'm not going crazy over it, but I'm done with colorful shadows for now. Are these super shimmery? Does anyone have these in stock at their Ulta?


----------



## User38 (Dec 10, 2010)

no there are matte shades and slightly shimmery ones... but I use those with a darker paint pot underneath and they matte out beautifully.

  	I find this palette gives a lot for the $$....

  	I did hear that it was still sold out tho.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 10, 2010)

There is a brand new ULTA store in Aventura, FL that had some when I was there last. So about week ago. A lot of people dont know the store is there so try them. They may still have it in stock.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Dec 10, 2010)

_From Urban Decay's Twitter/Facebook:_

 [h=6]"Giving our UDers a heads up - Ulta will be featuring our Naked Palette in this Sunday's ad. While Ulta will have some pieces, stock is still very limited everywhere. UD.com will also be getting more in stock in the near future. Our UDers have been such cool customers for being so patient - please stay tuned for updates and in-stock alerts."[/h]


----------



## mmarlbo (Dec 10, 2010)

^Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Dec 10, 2010)

You're welcome


----------



## enigmatic (Dec 11, 2010)

I suppose there's a slim chance on finding one of these before Christmas... Not desperate enough to pay the Ebay prices though.


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 11, 2010)

DILLIGAF said:


> There is a brand new ULTA store in Aventura, FL that had some when I was there last. So about week ago. A lot of people dont know the store is there so try them. They may still have it in stock.


	I wish there were  Ultas in New York. The closest one is in Dirty Jersey!


----------



## enigmatic (Dec 11, 2010)

I caved and started bidding on Ebay. Most of them went for $80-$85. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I managed to get one with a full sized primer potion for $70 which is only 2 dollars above retail! SO excited to finally have one!


----------



## dramatEYES (Dec 11, 2010)

I love my Naked Palette. I use Darkhorse all the time! Sin is a beautiful highlight on me. I know Sin isn't exclusive to the palette, but I don't really buy UD single pots so this was nice for me.


----------



## heidik (Dec 12, 2010)

I love this pallette...I use it everyday.. I bought it before I even know what all the hype was and now i'm seriously wishing I would have bought 2.. I didn't realize I would use this everyday...


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 12, 2010)

this palette is impossible to find! need help finding this! i want it sooooo bad


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 13, 2010)

It's probably going to be hard to find one of these any time soon.  Keep in mind that UD has said more than once that it will be a permanent palette, so it's just a matter of time before all who want them are able to get them.


----------



## Nicala (Dec 13, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder if UD is doing this purposely so people "binge" out when they're in stock and make a bunch of sales all at once. Its like "OMG! ITS IN STOCK FINALLY! IM GONNA BUY (insert some number over one)"

  	Imo, it's a bit ridiculous to not have that many palettes in stock if they probably knew that was going to become a good selling product. More than they're BOS.


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 13, 2010)

Ulta.com has the Naked palette back in stock


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 13, 2010)

Where do you see it?  I don't see it anywhere on the site.




pretty_melody said:


> Ulta.com has the Naked palette back in stock


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/pro...push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat80045 cat940003


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 13, 2010)

it's on the last page


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 13, 2010)

for some strange reason you have to click makeup on the ulta page then go to makeup then urban decay cosmetics then click the last page.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Dec 14, 2010)

If you type Naked it will come up.... Free shipping too!!!! GO GEDDIT GIRLS!


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.  I already have one but a friend is desperate to find one and I want to help her get in on it, too!


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 14, 2010)

it says "not available online"... does that mean its in stores?


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 14, 2010)

nevermind i missed it


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 14, 2010)

I must admit I'm in love with this palette! I've been doing more neutral eyes/bold lips these days and this is def my go-to. I hope everyone that wants it gets it soon


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 14, 2010)

This has become my travel palette of choice. I just toss it in my bag and I have neutral daytime looks to more smokier ones for night.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Dec 14, 2010)

I got mine from Ulta on Sunday morning! It's absolutely beautiful, I can't wait to play around with it more this winter.


----------



## hilaryrose (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm so sad that I missed it on Ulta today!!

  	It's getting so ridiculous JUST LET ME HAVE THIS PALETTE, UNIVERSE.


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 15, 2010)

the ulta in brentwood, california has some! they arent allowed to sell them until monday morning (i think thats the 20th) . so line up ladies and get your palette!!


----------



## hilaryrose (Dec 16, 2010)

LADIES, CHECK YOUR EMAIL!
  	I was on the UD alert list for this palette and I just got an email saying that there was one waiting for me at their website!!!!!! The email is only valid for 48 hours after they send it so CHECK CHECK CHECK.

  	I ordered mine - and I got free shipping!!


----------



## User38 (Dec 16, 2010)

lol I had my friend on that list too.. when she went online to get it.. it was gone. as in sold out.  I got mine so easily and with no problems -- but it went viral.

  	I am hating the cosmetics industry right now.


----------



## hilaryrose (Dec 16, 2010)

HerGreyness said:


> lol I had my friend on that list too.. when she went online to get it.. it was gone. as in sold out.  I got mine so easily and with no problems -- but it went viral.
> 
> I am hating the cosmetics industry right now.



 	Yeah, they're doing things really poorly right now.
  	It's all so manipulative. MAC is really bad, but UD is being the worst about this palette in particular.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Dec 16, 2010)

I've heard several people mention that the original manufacturer of the palette went bankrupt, and that was part of the reason for the production delay since August.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Dec 17, 2010)

Honey&LemonGirl said:


> I've heard several people mention that the original manufacturer of the palette went bankrupt, and that was part of the reason for the production delay since August.



 	That's interesting. Hadn't heard this before.

  	I still think it's a really clever marketing ploy. As soon as they release "their secret stash" I think they'll sell out again.


----------



## hilaryrose (Dec 17, 2010)

Honey&LemonGirl said:


> That's interesting. Hadn't heard this before.
> 
> I still think it's a really clever marketing ploy. As soon as they release "their secret stash" I think they'll sell out again.


	I'm 90% sure it's a clever marketing ploy. Even if the original manufacturer went bankrupt, I can't imagine they only had one place ready to make them.


----------



## slick (Dec 17, 2010)

I heard that the manufacturer of the brown velvet on the outside of the case was having problems keeping up with production.  Who knows!  I doubt UD would be intentionally limiting this palette....its a permanent item!  They know they could be making $$$$$$$$ right now with these palettes, especially with the holidays.  They probably are bound by some supply contract or some other BS like that.




Honey&LemonGirl said:


> I've heard several people mention that the original manufacturer of the palette went bankrupt, and that was part of the reason for the production delay since August.


----------



## enigmatic (Dec 17, 2010)

If you're not on the waiting list already, I really suggest signing up for it ASAP. They hold a palette for *you* and you're only allowed to purchase it if you're on the list, it's sold out to everyone else. They release it after 48 hours and I would imagine that there are people that didn't end up purchasing it in time.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Dec 17, 2010)

I agree with slick. They could be making huge $$ right now, and their marketing people aren't stupid. There's a line between "creating hype" and "pissing people off" and they're not stupid enough to have spent THIS long on the "pissing people off" side. If they had them, they would have released it about now (or sometime next week) to take full advantage of holiday spending, not at the end of January.


----------



## anita22 (Dec 17, 2010)

I agree, I think it's unlikely that they would be holding out this long purely to create hype - that's a very expensive method of marketing!

  	I work in marketing myself and can say that it's entirely possible the shortage is due to supply chain difficulties... particularly when you are manufacturing an item that is not the same shape/size etc as your regular line of products (as the Naked Palette is) you are often dealing with a completely different supplier than your usual. I once had to deal with a supplier going bankrupt and it took 4 months for the company to find another suitable supplier (even though we found one right away, it had to be inspected by our quality control and then they still had to complete a certification to legally produce our product) - even though we needed about 1 million units of product there was nothing we could do! Another company I have worked for had a product go out of stock for months, simply because there was a European-wide shortage of one of the materials that was used to produce it. As consumers it can be hard for us to understand why companies can't resolve these things quickly, but the reality is that manufacturing can be a complex operation with long lead times.

  	Sorry to get a bit technical, but I thought my own experiences in the world of consumer goods might help shed some light..!


----------



## bea_16 (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't believe this came back online! I ordered mine from Sephora, here's hoping it actually ships.


----------



## R21ORCHID (Jan 4, 2011)

This palette is back on at Sephora finally


----------



## hilaryrose (Jan 4, 2011)

This palette goes WONDERFULLY with I Get No Kicks and Vintage Selection from Cham Pale!!


----------



## ChelsMarie (Jan 4, 2011)

I want this palette so bad! I have a space saved for it on my custom built shelf next to my Show Pony palette. And I had it in my basket today on Sephora.com and made myself click off the page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I just couldn't do it. I have spent so much money lately and I was down to having around $50 left for my monthly makeup budget. And I wanted a new face cleanser (wanted to get new olay cleansing product like clarisonic but got the new neutrogena one). And I want to check out MAC tomorrow to test a couple of products that I skipping online lastnight.
  	But I am very sad I passed it up 
  	Someday I will get it, until then my shelf will have a spot for it.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi beauties,

  	  Okay so I haven't posted here in a while but I got some updates and some weird news about this palette. Anyway, so back in Novemeber I finally managed to swap for this palette and fell in love with it. Then a few days later after the swap I received an email from UD telling me that they had a palette for me and that I had only 42 hours to get it. I ordered it just in case I wanted a backup. So I'm happy with my palette and I don't need another one for a while.

  	  Now this is what I found weird and I thought I should share with you guys here, especially those that haven't gotten it and are planning on getting it. The palette is now $48 instead of $44. Why? They included a Good Karma eyeshadow brush and got rid of the eyeliner pencil. I don't know if this is good news for anybody but all I know is that alot of people will probably be upset because of the price increase which is four bucks!!

  	I saw this in the Sephora website and I also read some disturbing reviews where several customers purchased their palette and received it with fingernail indentations as if they were tampered with. However, Sephora deleted those reviews so that potential customers don't be put off by what's going on. So if you're planning on buying it from Sephora, be careful and make sure you check them. Okay that's all for now.


----------



## dreahdreah (Jan 18, 2011)

I was just reading their facebook page regarding the pencil shortage and fingerprints on the shadows..craziness.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 19, 2011)

Urban Decay will be changing the palette to have a Good Karma Shadow Brush instead of the double-ended 24/7 liner pencils.  They say that because it's such a "great brush," the cost of the palette will go up $2 to be $48. 

  	The new palettes will be sold on UD's website and in stores in early February.  The palettes that UD get in will go to people on the wait-list first, and then on a first-come-first-serve basis. 

  	Personally, I don't think they should increase the price of the palette. 






 www.allurabeauty.com
Twitter 
fb


----------



## m-mahogany (Jan 19, 2011)

^^Ditto, I agree, although the loyal UDers are saying that we shouldn't complain because everyone has eyeliners nowadays. I'm saying: that is not the point. Plus, everyone has a basic shader brush, especially if they're buying a $44-$48 palette.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Jan 19, 2011)

I purchased mine the day it reappeared on Sephora's website, and it arrived with fingerprints (but no nail marks) and the pans were glued in crookedly. It was terrible. I returned it right away, so disappointing!


----------



## myluckypenny (Jan 19, 2011)

great look you added on... i've been trying to avoid buying, but i might just have to now...  =P


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jan 19, 2011)

foxxylatina07 said:


> I saw this in the Sephora website and I also read some disturbing reviews where several customers purchased their palette and received it with fingernail indentations as if they were tampered with. However, Sephora deleted those reviews so that potential customers don't be put off by what's going on. So if you're planning on buying it from Sephora, be careful and make sure you check them. Okay that's all for now.


	I saw the reviews. I can kind of understand why they removed the reviews but I hope they give an explanation.


----------



## xXTiFFaNYKGirLX (Jan 20, 2011)

i think i might be the only one who doesnt get why its so sought after


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Haha, I thought the same thing for months and months while everyone was raving about it.  But I finally caved, got one, and now understand why people love it so much.  The shades are so usable and suitable for any day and the quality is great. 


 www.allurabeauty.com
Twitter 
fb


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 20, 2011)

I will say that I already own the brush that they're including with the newer palette and it is a very nice brush.  I can understand people wanting that pencil though.


----------



## missminikat (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't know if this will help, but for any other Canadian users select Shoppers Drug Marts carry UD now. I was at the Queen and John location in downtown Toronto the other day and they'd just gotten a new shipment of the Naked Palette. It costs the same as at Sephora and you get the happy bonus of Optimum points. This might be a nice alternative for some, especially with the quality issues coming from Sephora at the moment.


----------



## macosophy (Jan 20, 2011)

Do you know by any chance if Shoppers is selling the palettes with eyeliners or the brush? I'm guessing the eyeliners. Also, I'm curious to know if there are any locations in Vancouver that carry the palette? I asked Shoppers on twitter and they suggested I to call all the locations. I don't want it that bad! But I would like to buy it soon enough, just don't know if it's going to be possible here in Vancouver. I don't want to order from the Sephora website because of the bad reviews and shipping is pricey.


----------



## m-mahogany (Jan 20, 2011)

macosophy said:


> Do you know by any chance if Shoppers is selling the palettes with eyeliners or the brush? I'm guessing the eyeliners.


  	The email from UD said some stores will still carry the pencil palettes and soon get new shipments, so if you buy it within the next few weeks, it'll have a pencil. And I agree with the people above, the shades are AMAZING and buttery, you could literally apply them with your fingers. The look I have in my avatar is from the UD palette. I love it so much, especially being a neutral girl all the way.


----------



## m-mahogany (Jan 20, 2011)

macosophy said:


> Do you know by any chance if Shoppers is selling the palettes with eyeliners or the brush? I'm guessing the eyeliners. Also, I'm curious to know if there are any locations in Vancouver that carry the palette? I asked Shoppers on twitter and they suggested I to call all the locations. I don't want it that bad! But I would like to buy it soon enough, just don't know if it's going to be possible here in Vancouver. I don't want to order from the Sephora website because of the bad reviews and shipping is pricey.


  	The email from UD said the new shipments w/ brushes will be coming soon, so if you buy a palette in the coming weeks, it'll have the pencil since they are getting rid of those first. And to people above, I agree totally. The palette and the shadows are amazing, the shadows are so buttery you could literally apply them with your fingers. My eye makeup in my avatar is from the palette, right down to the eyeliner. For a neutral girl, i'm never turning back now. LOVE THIS PALETTE.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Regarding the quality issues with the recent Naked palettes:

  	I've had my own personal palette for many months now, but when Sephora and Ulta recently got more in stock after the long dry spell, I managed to snag one as a backup and 2 more as gifts.  Unfortunately, every single one of them had shadows that had fingerprints, scratches, smudges, pans that were loose, or a combination of these issues.  I was really surprised and taken aback when I saw this.  I knew some people had had similar issues, but I thought it was a few isolated incidents.

  	I spoke with UD directly about this.  Apparently, UD's manufacturer was trying to make the palettes quickly and they were having trouble with a lot of the eyeshadow pans sticking.  So they had the workers wear gloves and push down the pans to try to get them to stick.  That's why you see the fingerprint and smudge marks.

  	The UD representative stated that "UD didn't agree with the manufacturer" doing this.  UD is aware of the issue and has talked with Sephora and Ulta about it also.  If anyone has these problems with their palettes, Sephora and UIta will take them back as returns.

  	So sad I have to return these  

  	Here is what one of the palettes looked like:









 www.allurabeauty.com
Twitter 
fb


----------



## missminikat (Jan 21, 2011)

macosophy said:


> Do you know by any chance if Shoppers is selling the palettes with eyeliners or the brush? I'm guessing the eyeliners. Also, I'm curious to know if there are any locations in Vancouver that carry the palette? I asked Shoppers on twitter and they suggested I to call all the locations. I don't want it that bad! But I would like to buy it soon enough, just don't know if it's going to be possible here in Vancouver. I don't want to order from the Sephora website because of the bad reviews and shipping is pricey.


  	They had the pencils! My friend and I both already have the Palette or else we would have bought it right there. I'm not thrilled about them changing the pencils to a brush either =( The Shoppers I've seen UD in tend to be the newer locations, have larger cosmetic sections and are in slightly more upscale/popular shopping areas. Hopefully this will help you narrow down which stores to try in your area. Good luck!


----------



## mac_aiken (Jan 21, 2011)

I picked up one of these palettes today. I don't have alot of neutrals so this should be interesting...LOL
  	I got mine at Ulta. It has the pencil. I haven't seen one with the brush yet but I have several good MAC and Stila brushes so that's okay.


----------



## Chantzy (Jan 23, 2011)

just wondering if this palette would be good in NC40 also? thanks


----------



## luckyme (Jan 23, 2011)

I bought my palette this weekend in Greensboro, NC at Ulta. It didn't look disturbed but because all of the recent stories I have read on here, I decided to gie it a spray of alcohol and now I am ready to go. I have not tried yet to get the lid off the eyeliner so I dont know if that will be a factor but I am so happy I finally found one without being price gouged. It is pretty.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jan 23, 2011)

[quote name="Chantzy" url="/forum/thread/167301/urban-decay-naked-palette/240#post_2076273"]	just wondering if this palette would be good in NC40 also? thanks
[/quote]  Yeah this will definitely suit you cuz I'm an NC40-42. Hth.


----------



## makeupgirlie (Jan 23, 2011)

can't wait till this is back in stock  looks gorgeous!


----------



## ChelsMarie (Jan 23, 2011)

I have been wanting this palette for a long time and as I said before I passed it up the last time I had the chance to get it but now I am really glad I did. I will definitely want it more with the brush. I have so many brown and black liners including ones from UD so the brush will be much better. I hear they will not release it until they have pushed out all the old ones they have left. But they tend to fly off the shelves so I assume we will see the new ones within a couple of months.


----------



## dreahdreah (Jan 29, 2011)

the ulta in southcenter had about 15 of these behing the cash register this evening if anyone in this area is looking for them. not sure if it had the brush or pencil, but the price tag in the ud section said 48.00


----------



## makeupcupcake (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been lusting after this since the summer. I've been torn between getting this and the 88 palette. I'm getting this as soon as it's available in my area and the production issues have been worked out. I don't want to get it and then have to send it back because it's falling apart or marked up.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 3, 2011)

I was on the Urban Decay website waiting list for this palette - and got an email from them this week with a notice that one was available to purchase.  I guess as they are making them they pull emails when they are able to make some available for sale - sort of like a lottery, I guess?  Anyway, I was able to order one, can't wait to get it!  I was only able to purchase it through a link they sent via email, so it is worth getting on the email wait list.


----------



## twilightessence (Feb 3, 2011)

MzzRach said:


> I was on the Urban Decay website waiting list for this palette - and got an email from them this week with a notice that one was available to purchase.  I guess as they are making them they pull emails when they are able to make some available for sale - sort of like a lottery, I guess?  Anyway, I was able to order one, can't wait to get it!  I was only able to purchase it through a link they sent via email, so it is worth getting on the email wait list.


	Yeah, that's how I got mine today, too. I keep going back and forth since I don't wear eyeshadow a lot anymore... But these colors look like great everyday colors I could do a really easy look with. I just hope I don't regret it LOL.


----------



## Nicala (Feb 6, 2011)

Got it 2 days ago @ Sephora inside JCP in Northridge, CA. They had 2 more left.. probably gone by now. It was $44, with the eyeliner. Which is good because I'd rather use my own brushes.

  	Loving the palette, but it's creasing on me even with UDPP... BAH.


----------



## missminikat (Feb 6, 2011)

Nicala said:


> Got it 2 days ago @ Sephora inside JCP in Northridge, CA. They had 2 more left.. probably gone by now. It was $44, with the eyeliner. Which is good because I'd rather use my own brushes.
> 
> Loving the palette, but it's creasing on me even with UDPP... BAH.


	I find I often get a bit more creasing with Urban Decay shadows then with other brands. I just try to apply lightly and play around with bases. Try using MAC shadesticks or a paint pot as a base with the UDPP.


----------



## Nicala (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't have any creasing with their deluxe eyeshadows... they should expand those. But I'll try adding a nyx jumbo pencil since I don't have either of those. Thanks for the rec!


----------



## Plummei (Feb 6, 2011)

After being unenthusiastic about this palette for sometime, I finally ordered one from UD. It was my last chance to buy it with the dual eyeliner, so I gave in. Cannot wait to get it, I hope to get mine without any manufacturing defects.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 6, 2011)

Hmm, thanks for the Shopper's tip... I've been wanting one of these for a while now but didn't have the cash, but I do have about $75 worth of Optimum Points to cash in!  I wonder if they have them in stock with the pencil or the brush - the brush looks nice, but I have been looking forward to the liners.


----------



## missminikat (Feb 7, 2011)

Quote:


JennsJewelz said:


> Hmm, thanks for the Shopper's tip... I've been wanting one of these for a while now but didn't have the cash, but I do have about $75 worth of Optimum Points to cash in!  I wonder if they have them in stock with the pencil or the brush - the brush looks nice, but I have been looking forward to the liners.


  	I would ask. When I was there last they had the pencils still but I'm not sure if those are out of stock yet.


----------



## jessicad1991 (Feb 8, 2011)

Finally I ordered my UD-palette after a long way........ I recieved an email from UD that my palette was finally ready!
  	I was so excited and ordered directly, but I live in the Netherlands and there was no option to send International. So I called my uncle in NY and I shipped it to his adress.
  	Only they dont accept international paypal account  Pffff , I was so sad i've tried everything!
  	I just cant wait anymore and ordered a palette on ebay haha from rubyaaj, has anyone good experience with this ebay-er?


----------



## mizsjr (Feb 8, 2011)

I think I must be the only person who finally got my hands on the Naked palette and was really disappointed. The colors aren't any different to the dozens of neutrals I already had! Oh, well. At least it's pretty thin and might come in handy for weekend trips away. Otherwise, it was distinctly unimpressive.


----------



## chocokitty (Feb 9, 2011)

mizsjr said:


> I think I must be the only person who finally got my hands on the Naked palette and was really disappointed. The colors aren't any different to the dozens of neutrals I already had! Oh, well. At least it's pretty thin and might come in handy for weekend trips away. Otherwise, it was distinctly unimpressive.


  	I'm still looking to get my hands on a Naked palette.  I do not own Urban Decay e/s though but I thought this would be a good one to keep at work.  Now I'm wondering if I should stop looking at every Ulta & Sephora I walk into...lol


----------



## marajode (Feb 9, 2011)

don't drive yourself crazy, for sure.
  	However if you do find it, I think it would be perfect to keep at work.

  	I have zillions of these kind of shades, but some of my favorites are in this palette.  Honestly.    Throw in two great transition blending colors (I use buck and naked all the time with all of my shadows now), highlight color (virgin is great), and awesome eye popping lid colors, and this is one of my all time favorite purchases from last year by far.
  	I don't like every shadow, (2 have fallout, but tapping the brush helps tons).

  	It depends on if this is your cup of tea I guess.  




mizsjr said:


> I think I must be the only person who finally got my hands on the Naked palette and was really disappointed. The colors aren't any different to the dozens of neutrals I already had! Oh, well. At least it's pretty thin and might come in handy for weekend trips away. Otherwise, it was distinctly unimpressive.
> 
> I'm still looking to get my hands on a Naked palette.  I do not own Urban Decay e/s though but I thought this would be a good one to keep at work.  Now I'm wondering if I should stop looking at every Ulta & Sephora I walk into...lol


----------



## marajode (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't, but I hope it works out for you and that you like it!




jessicad1991 said:


> Finally I ordered my UD-palette after a long way........ I recieved an email from UD that my palette was finally ready!
> I was so excited and ordered directly, but I live in the Netherlands and there was no option to send International. So I called my uncle in NY and I shipped it to his adress.
> Only they dont accept international paypal account  Pffff , I was so sad i've tried everything!
> I just cant wait anymore and ordered a palette on ebay haha from rubyaaj, has anyone good experience with this ebay-er?


----------



## natashaish (Feb 10, 2011)

I saw this palette a few months ago and I passed it up. Now I really regret it cause I wanted the eyeliner pencils...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	But I guess the brush is cool, too.


----------



## honeibee (Feb 11, 2011)

does anyone know where I can find it online that ships to Sweden? It's nowhere to be found here... =(


----------



## User38 (Feb 11, 2011)

probably ebay...


----------



## Rawr (Feb 12, 2011)

honeibee said:


> does anyone know where I can find it online that ships to Sweden? It's nowhere to be found here... =(


	Hej!

  	Right now they are out of stock but these sites states that they ship to Europe:

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs..._10001_123932979199_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Beauty

http://www.beautybay.com/cosmetics/urbandecay/nakedpalette/


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 14, 2011)

I now finally own the Urban Decay Naked Palette! It took me 6 months to search for it! My Sephora store was out of stock of the Naked Palette for awhile and I had no luck online as well. When I went to my Ulta store two weeks ago, I finally found it and right away purchased it! I love it so much. I'm glad that it's permanent and I may get another one for a giveaway soon.


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 14, 2011)

Awe, this palette looks sooo Yummy, I must have it


----------



## jlnicolas (Feb 15, 2011)

ladies!!!  ud naked is up on their site...FINALLY ^_^


----------



## naturallyfab (Feb 19, 2011)

this is all sold out again where I live


----------



## User38 (Feb 19, 2011)

get it on ebay.. they are real from what I see..and the going prices are about $ 10-15 more than the website.. and some offer free shipping.  I don't have patience to wait for stuff to be in stock.. lol.


----------



## karymakeup25 (Feb 19, 2011)

*URBAN DECAY NAKED PALETTE IS THE BUZZ REALLY ENOUGHT FOR ME TO BUY IT???*

SO I BEEN WANTING TO BUY THE NAKED PALETTE FROM URBAN DECAY BUT REALLY DONT KNOW IF SHOULD THERE IS ALOT OF GIRLZ WHO SAID THAT IT HAS TO BE ONE OF THE BEST OR NOT THE BEST PALETTE FROM URBAN DECAY  ANY TOUGHTS????


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Feb 19, 2011)

I orded my palette through Sephora. But being Canadian, the price was higher. So including shipping and tax, it cost me around $74 to get to me. I think that's really pricey but the palette is so beautiful!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 20, 2011)

i love the naked palette. it is one of the few products that i actually think is worth the hype! it is good value for money and if you dont have many neautral shadows then it is perfect. if you already have shadows of similar colours then obviously it wont be as good value. i also find that the pigmentation of all the shadows is really good. and the fact you get the double ended liner and a mini primer is also a bonus.  so it gets a bg thumbs up from me!


----------



## marajode (Feb 20, 2011)

yep, It's worth the hype. 
  	First, it has the slim palette, with all colors and textures you would need for a look.

  	Second, there are some of my favorite shadows in there.

  	Third, the price can't be beat.

  	This is an easy thumbs up.


----------



## sujusarangx3 (Feb 20, 2011)

It's back on the UD website if anyone is looking for it  I'm debating whether I should get it or not too.. I much preferred the eyeliners over the brush.


----------



## Meisje (Feb 20, 2011)

It's gorgeous but I have a ton of neutrals already and I can't justify it.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Feb 20, 2011)

its really worth the money. it costs so much here in Asia (about US$58) but it was still sold out very quickly!

  	When i chanced upon one a few months ago, I shrieked and pounced on it! my sister thought I was crazy but who cares? The colours are all pigmented and can be used to create tons of looks.. its my go to palette..


----------



## Amija (Feb 20, 2011)

That's what I was wondering too.  I have some UD eyes hadows, but I don't really like them.  They come off as kinda chalky on my darkskin AA skin.  I do like their deluxe shadows, though.  I'm still on the fence with buying one.  At some point I'm sure I will, but right now there are other things higher on my makeup list.


----------



## jlnicolas (Feb 24, 2011)

naked on sephora
  	http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P267200&categoryId=B70


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I finally got this last month after ringing every UD counter near me (theres not much) and I have to say it really is good and the shadows are all workable even for someone like me who doesn't know how to apply eyeshadow properly! Some of the glittery shadows do have fallout though but if you use the primer potion provided and pat the product on you should be ok


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 25, 2011)

karymakeup25 said:


> SO I BEEN WANTING TO BUY THE NAKED PALETTE FROM URBAN DECAY BUT REALLY DONT KNOW IF SHOULD THERE IS ALOT OF GIRLZ WHO SAID THAT IT HAS TO BE ONE OF THE BEST OR NOT THE BEST PALETTE FROM URBAN DECAY  ANY TOUGHTS????


	Friendly reminder - please do not post in ALL CAPS - it is considered shouting on internet forums.  Thanks for participating in the site.


----------



## _tiffany (Feb 25, 2011)

I was convinced I didn't need this when I saw them at Ulta when they first came out - there were at least 10 palettes and they'd been out for a while.  I've kind of been pulled in by the hype and am now interested in getting one!  Ugh...I told myself I didn't need it because I already have enough neutrals and these don't seem that special but now I find myself calling around and semi-hunting for one.  So many people are saying it's worth the hype though, so I keep going back and forth.  I like that they're replacing the eyeliner with a brush though.


----------



## Alicesandra (Mar 2, 2011)

I really want to pick this up. but it's always sold out when eventually get around to looking. (i'm not really a fan of ordering make up off ebay)


----------



## Miss Berri (Mar 2, 2011)

I like the idea of this palette however I'm going to pass since urban decay shadows have a tendincy to be to glittery with chunky fallout for me. Plus I have similar shades with my MAC shadows. Maybe I'll just make my own naked palette!


----------



## Ravishing1 (Mar 3, 2011)

For anyone in the UK this is available again on the Debenhams website and they also currently have a 10% offer on all their beauty products.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 6, 2011)

I just picked this up today @ Ulta today, cant wait to try it out !!!!!!


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 6, 2011)

xXTiFFaNYKGirLX said:


> i think i might be the only one who doesnt get why its so sought after


	Lol you're not. It's not that great of a palette, particularly since the shadows tend go muddy after being blended together for longer than a few hours. And that's with the primer potion. It's all hype. It's a decent value, for 12 shadows. But this hype (which is completely manufactured BTW. UD doesn't lose money by limiting supplies... they create a feeding frenzy in short bursts which intensifies the demand and makes the company a LOT of money over time. If this palette was just sitting on the shelves, no one would want it. By limiting, they keep the demand up for much longer. Oh, and raising the price by 4 bucks and removing the eyeliner is NOT a fluke) is so over the top. Urban Decay products are hit and miss regarding quality. This the perfect way to keep millions of people interested in the brand, and purchasing other things from it while they breathlessly wait for another Naked Palette to surface.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 6, 2011)

WOW...

  	I think that your best bet, *xXTiFFaNYKGirLX**, *is to go check out the palette for yourself.  I don't think I've read a review quite as negative against this palette until now and I have to say that I totally disagree with the majority of it.  I've never had _any _UD shadows "go muddy after being blended together for longer than a few hours" and I surely don't believe that the hype for the palette is "completely manufactured".  As for the primer potion, if it's popularity was all hype, surely by now with as many people who have tried it, if it weren't a genuinely good product it wouldn't sell as well as it continues to.  I, for one, haven't found another eyeshadow primer that comes anywhere near close to performing as it does.  There's a reason the primer and Naked Palette are selling like they are, and I believe that it's a testament to both the quality and value of the products.  Let us know what you think.



Ingenue said:


> Lol you're not. It's not that great of a palette, particularly since the shadows tend go muddy after being blended together for longer than a few hours. And that's with the primer potion. It's all hype. It's a decent value, for 12 shadows. But this hype (which is completely manufactured BTW. UD doesn't lose money by limiting supplies... they create a feeding frenzy in short bursts which intensifies the demand and makes the company a LOT of money over time. If this palette was just sitting on the shelves, no one would want it. By limiting, they keep the demand up for much longer. Oh, and raising the price by 4 bucks and removing the eyeliner is NOT a fluke) is so over the top. Urban Decay products are hit and miss regarding quality. This the perfect way to keep millions of people interested in the brand, and purchasing other things from it while they breathlessly wait for another Naked Palette to surface.


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 6, 2011)

As you like MACHostage. It's totally my opinion. I use a LOT of makeup (more that I care to admit, actually) and in comparison to quality shadows with staying power and pigment that stays separated, that's my opinion about the palette. The hype does not justify the product. I think that people get so caught up in the 'rarity' of an item, that they overlook the actual quality. Ask MAC. They've mastered 'limited availablity' very very well. That's why there were Manish Aurora palettes going on ebay for a ridiculous amount of money for almost a year after the product release... and why there are STILL Marine Life Blush/Highlighters on sale now. HYPE.

  	Good business never leaves anything to chance. A fluke of this magnitude never quite is. That's just bad business, and Urban Decay is in it to win it... not just fumble through a 'product shortage' only to magically release just a few more every month or so... only to sell out again.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 7, 2011)

No problem whatsoever, I respect opinions.  I just wanted to respond in kind with mine.



Ingenue said:


> As you like MACHostage. It's totally my opinion. I use a LOT of makeup (more that I care to admit, actually) and in comparison to quality shadows with staying power and pigment that stays separated, that's my opinion about the palette. The hype does not justify the product. I think that people get so caught up in the 'rarity' of an item, that they overlook the actual quality. Ask MAC. They've mastered 'limited availablity' very very well. That's why there were Manish Aurora palettes going on ebay for a ridiculous amount of money for almost a year after the product release... and why there are STILL Marine Life Blush/Highlighters on sale now. HYPE.
> 
> Good business never leaves anything to chance. A fluke of this magnitude never quite is. That's just bad business, and Urban Decay is in it to win it... not just fumble through a 'product shortage' only to magically release just a few more every month or so... only to sell out again.


----------



## Tiarra (Mar 7, 2011)

I wasn't initially interested in this, but the swatches are gorgeous. And I do like the quality of UD primer and shadows. But I won't buy this online. If I happen to find this at Sephora or Ulta, I think I'll pick it up.


----------



## Suzich (Mar 13, 2011)

I can`t believe it!! On ebay, prices of Naked palette are like crazy!

  	I`m still regreting that I haven`t purchased it in Sephora in my city - someone reserved it but never appeared again in the store, and of course, by the time I was considering buying it, it was sold


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 13, 2011)

Strange request, but could someone mesure the naked palette?
  	I'm one the waiting list and it's gonna be my to go travel palette. I'm ordering a new makeup travel bag and need to know if it will fit in it!


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 14, 2011)

It's:  (just a smidge under) 8" long, 2.5" wide, and .5" tall.  HTH!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 15, 2011)

I've had this palette now since November and I'm sooo glad I got it. It was much pricier for me obv (as I'm from Canada). But I've been wearing it pretty much everyday (either just the palette or with other shades in my stash) and am very pleased.

  	I think the UD palette was the only hyped palette that deserves it in my book.


----------



## bethanie (Mar 15, 2011)

I love this palette. Is it available in the UK?


----------



## Monsy (Mar 16, 2011)

They will release Naked 2 during this year.


----------



## miss_t_goofy (Mar 16, 2011)

I was about to buy the palette but it contain too many shimmery colors for my taste. If UD does come out with a Naked 2, I hope it has more matte colors in it.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Mar 16, 2011)

That's what I was thinking too. I'd love it if they did an all-matte Naked palette with the same type of neutral-y everyday tones. If the texture was nice and creamy/pigmented and not chalky, I would buy that baby up.


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2011)

exactly my thoughts honey.. that would be a sure fire winner.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 16, 2011)

I sure hope this is true!



Monsy said:


> They will release Naked 2 during this year.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay so Ive had this palette for like two weeks now and I Loooooooove it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Yes I feel the colors are not unique BUT whats great about this palette is that you really dont have to "think/ plan" a look.  You could literally open this palette create a look within a few minutes.  I find that a lot of times I am opening my palettes and "staring" at colors and trying to decide what colors to use together. With this one I literally just open the palette and let my brush do the work.  I def think this palette is worth all the hype.  If/When this palette is back in stock at my local Ulta/ Sephora Im gonna buy one for my cousin, because Ive been bragging to her about this palette


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 17, 2011)

Question for those who shop at ulta.com. 
  	I have the naked palette in the cart for about two days, it went out of stock but still remains in my cart...does that mean one is reserved for me and I should try and order it, or it's just a glitch?


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Mar 17, 2011)

Just a glitch, most likely. When you try to check out, I believe it will tell you the product is out of stock, or something similar.


----------



## katelyn0 (Mar 18, 2011)

My naked palette has FINALLY come! After 2 months on the waiting list at sephora. So happy


----------



## myluckypenny (Mar 18, 2011)

I just purchased mine online today!  They're back in stock w/ the new brushes.  =D


----------



## Nicala (Mar 18, 2011)

Naked palette is back in stock at Sephora @ Glendale, CA in the Americana


----------



## Monsy (Mar 19, 2011)

There is no need to buy it on ebay. It is permanent palette, they just had problems with making those mini eyepencils. that's why they make it now with brush and mini primer. It should be in stock everywhere. My store last week had maybe 20.


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 19, 2011)

yah every sephora i went to had the naked palette in stock and no one is going crazy grabbing them.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah when I went into Sephora today I noticed they had a few Naked Palettes on the shelf


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 27, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed that the Naked Palette is not on the new UD website and that Temptalia is referring to it in the past-tense in her reviews on the new products (i.e. in reference to the new Summer Palette "*Darkhorse* is a dark, sultry bronze shimmered brown. This shade _*was*_ in the Naked and Feminine palettes." 

  	I haven't gotten the palette yet because it was out of stock for so long.  Should I be worried? 

  	ETA: The palette is in stock on Ulta's website (but out of stock on Sephora's) so I went ahead and ordered it.  Free shipping on orders over $25 was a plus too.


----------



## FourC's (Mar 29, 2011)

I was also under the impression that it was permanent but have noticed many bloggers using 'past tense' as well.  I actually really would have preferred if they left the pencils in there instead of the brush.


----------



## Nicala (Mar 30, 2011)

Darkhorse is an exclusive color for those palettes


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 30, 2011)

The new Summer 2011 Palette also features Darkhorse.




Nicala said:


> Darkhorse is an exclusive color for those palettes


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 30, 2011)

FourC's said:


> I was also under the impression that it was permanent but have noticed many bloggers using 'past tense' as well.  I actually really would have preferred if they left the pencils in there instead of the brush.



 	The palette is listed again on the Urban Decay website, although it is out of stock.  Glad I am not the only one who noticed that.  I actually prefer the brush to a pencil, but I guess I'm in the minority there.  I really hope there is a Naked 2 Palette, but I would prefer there not be a lot of mattes as I find them to be less universal flattering.  For instance there is little I can do with a matte beige, light tan, taupe or camel, but I could wear shimmery/frosty shadows in those shades.  Bright colorful mattes, or dark crease colors would be cool, but then those wouldn't be in a palette named "Naked"...


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 31, 2011)

Monsy said:


> They will release Naked 2 during this year.



 	i hope this is true because i'd love that!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 31, 2011)

Their regional manager told me that.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2011)

Monsy said:


> Their regional manager told me that.


	awesome!!! i wonder if it will be the same colours but in different finishes. or entirely new shades! exciting stuff!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 1, 2011)

If i find out anything new i will let you know.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2011)

Monsy said:


> If i find out anything new i will let you know.



 	thank you kindly!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 3, 2011)

A Naked palette just went on Trade Me (NZ Ebay) for $156NZD! That's currently $118.70USD - absolutely mental! I have this on my wishlist but I'm not that keen!


----------



## Polaris (Apr 3, 2011)

I hope it's true too!  I'm still on the waitlist at my local Sephora and it's still about 100 people long!  I can't order it from the UD website either because they don't ship to Canada (even if they have it in stock!)

  	At this rate, I'll just wait until Naked 2 comes out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






LMD84 said:


> i hope this is true because i'd love that!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 3, 2011)

Monsy said:


> Their regional manager told me that.



 	how exciting! i cant wait! shall definitely have to grab me one of those..


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

jeez!! it is crazy how popular this bad boy is! i can see why because i love mine, but still such a massive hype!


----------



## Tiarra (Apr 11, 2011)

I've seen these sitting on the shelf at Ulta on two different occasions last week. I haven't heard anything about Naked 2, but I wanna know more!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 16, 2011)

A tonne of them at the Yorkdale SDM in Toronto.

  	With all the online hype I was curious to see one: a whole lot of packaging for very little eyeshadow.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 16, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> A tonne of them at the Yorkdale SDM in Toronto.
> 
> With all the online hype I was curious to see one: a whole lot of packaging for very little eyeshadow.


	I'm confused... the eye shadows are full-size.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 17, 2011)

@Twinkle - just a lot of "cardboard" spacing between the shadows.  I thought it was bulky and 'spread out'.  I don't know this line well at all so it could be "normal" in respect to the urban decay world.  Looking at photos online it's hard to see the difference. But I guess the cardboard spacing may just be a millimetre or two bigger spacing in comparison with palettes the use finer plastic or metal spacing.  Still the overall effect over the 12 shadows was long, drawn out and 'bulky'; I found.  For example I found another 12 eyeshadow palette pic online, supposedly MAC, whatever it is, it illustrates my point.  But it was just on observation.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok, gotcha. 


WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> @Twinkle - just a lot of "cardboard" spacing between the shadows.  I thought it was bulky and 'spread out'.  I don't know this line well at all so it could be "normal" in respect to the urban decay world.  Looking at photos online it's hard to see the difference. But I guess the cardboard spacing may just be a millimetre or two bigger spacing in comparison with palettes the use finer plastic or metal spacing.  Still the overall effect over the 12 shadows was long, drawn out and 'bulky'; I found.  For example I found another 12 eyeshadow palette pic online, supposedly MAC, whatever it is, it illustrates my point.  But it was just on observation.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 22, 2011)

[quote name="Twinkle_Twinkle" url="/forum/thread/167301/urban-decay-naked-palette/300#post_2108393"]


I'm confused... the eye shadows are full-size.
 
[/quote]  They are full sized.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2011)

is it wrong that i think the fake mac palette looks pretty?! lol!


----------



## ladyarwen (May 7, 2011)

It's back in stock at Sephora.com! Go go go!!


----------



## wh0aitsmel (May 8, 2011)

I absolutely love the Naked palette!  It is so versatile and I reach for that the most often compared to my other shadows!


----------



## FourC's (May 8, 2011)

I wouldn't mind having it but I'm so sick and tired over the in stock and then out of stock game. I mean, didn't they get rid of the double sided eyeliner pencil because that was what was holding up production? And yet it doesn't stay in stock many places at all.


----------



## Nicala (May 8, 2011)

FourC's said:


> I wouldn't mind having it but I'm so sick and tired over the in stock and then out of stock game. I mean, *didn't they get rid of the double sided eyeliner pencil because that was what was holding up production*? And yet it doesn't stay in stock many places at all.



 	That or to hike up the price


----------



## Monsy (May 11, 2011)

did u check on ulta.com? 

  	last week in my store we probably got like 100 of them in load


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 11, 2011)

I think it's in stock on Urban Decays own site now.


----------



## Linsay (May 13, 2011)

For anyone in the UK, House of Fraser have the palette in stock and have had for a little while now. Not sure if they do worldwide shipping actually so maybe anyone can get it


----------



## rockin (May 13, 2011)

Linsay said:


> For anyone in the UK, House of Fraser have the palette in stock and have had for a little while now. Not sure if they do worldwide shipping actually so maybe anyone can get it


	I hope they have them in stores.  I've just received £20 in House Of Fraser vouchers


----------



## naturallyfab (May 13, 2011)

I caved and bought one  Originally I was debating with this and the Too Faced Naked Eye, just because I really like the lid colors from the Too Faced palette. I've been going back and forth between these two for months now, and I figured since I did so well this semester, I can treat my self, lol


----------



## femmepastiche (May 13, 2011)

I think you're going to be really happy  I like the Too Faced palette too; the colors are really pretty. But the Naked Palette...it's gorgeous. Every color, better than the next. Well, you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've had it for a few months now and I have to stop myself from using it every day!


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2011)

rockin said:


> I hope they have them in stores.  I've just received £20 in House Of Fraser vouchers


  	oohh lucky you! enjoy spending it!


----------



## Linsay (May 14, 2011)

rockin said:


> I hope they have them in stores.  I've just received £20 in House Of Fraser vouchers


	Ooh! If not perhaps ye could use yer vouchers online? If they have a code or whatever.


----------



## rockin (May 14, 2011)

Linsay said:


> Ooh! If not perhaps ye could use yer vouchers online? If they have a code or whatever.



 	Would be great if I could, but I've just read all the terms and conditions, and it's in store only.  I guess that stops people using them online and then going straight to a store and using them again.


----------



## regru (May 15, 2011)

it's so pretty!


----------



## Polaris (May 20, 2011)

I just got back from a trip from Oregon and I was finally able to buy the Naked Palette at Ulta!  I've been on the waitlist at my Sephora store for almost three months and shipping to Canada will tack on an extra $15 plus tax on the Canadian price.  Urban Decay also does not ship to Canada so that wasn't an option either.  I checked at the Sephora store in Portland and the MUA told me that all Sephora stores are sold out of the Naked Palette.  Then, she told me how to get to the closest Ulta and was finally able to purchase it!  I can't believe how helpful the Sephora people were.  I gave them the best review ever on their customer survey.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So long story short, try Ulta stores to buy the palette!


----------



## Mabelle (May 20, 2011)

So i spoke with an Urban Decay rep this week, and she told me one of the reasons it's hard to come by. 
  	1. Apparently, all the company's go to the same manufacturers for the palettes, and with the global economy, many manufacturing plants have closed. That added to the ridiculous popularity of this palette made it so hard to come by.

  	2. When Sephora first put it's orders in (last fall when it first came out) there was a miscommunication. Sephora put in a restock quantity, or an overall unit quantity ta ht was very low because they thought the palette was limited edition. Well, obviously its not. Now that the palette has become so crazy popular,  they have been trying to adjust that, but its been a problem. everyone is trying up there quantities, and they cant make em fast enough. So there you have it.

  	BUT FEAR NOT!!! Next year, 2012, there will be a NAKED PALETTE 2!!!


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (May 21, 2011)

At any of the Sephoras I go to, I see a lot of Naked Palettes in stock! They even seem to be trying extra hard to push them, like they're displayed quite prominently on the cash wrap as well.


----------



## rockin (May 21, 2011)

I finally managed to get my Naked palette on Wednesday   It was the first time I had ever seen it at our Urban Decay counter in House Of Fraser, and indeed the first time I had seen it in real life


----------



## makeupcupcake (May 22, 2011)

Hey Mabelle,

  	Thanks for the info.

  	Did the UD rep say they're definitely coming out with a Naked Palette 2 or is that a guess because of it's popularity?

  	I can't wait to see it and use it if that's true.


----------



## mayflower (May 23, 2011)

I finally got mine! I've wanted one for soooo long but didnt want to get it off ebay.. I'd already given up and then I sit on a Ryanair plane to Spain and they have it in their on-board-shopping magazine! And as the ladies came over to sell us drinks I asked them whether they sell makeup on this flight and she told me they had everything on board. When they finally rolled around with their makeup cart, I was so happy! She just handed it to me, no weird paypal interactions, no waiting for the shipment, no sold out signs... i can't really believe it yet. And for 35 euros! I'm so glad I didn't order it anywhere and I'm seriously thinking of getting a second one on the way back, but I don't think my boyfriend would understand  

  	Oh, and I totally opened it in the middle of two strangers the precise second it was handed to me, even before i got my change back, and started swatching the shadows. I even squealed out how excited I am. I guess thats gonna happen on more Ryanair flights from now on


----------



## LMD84 (May 23, 2011)

mayflower said:


> I finally got mine! I've wanted one for soooo long but didnt want to get it off ebay.. I'd already given up and then I sit on a Ryanair plane to Spain and they have it in their on-board-shopping magazine! And as the ladies came over to sell us drinks I asked them whether they sell makeup on this flight and she told me they had everything on board. When they finally rolled around with their makeup cart, I was so happy! She just handed it to me, no weird paypal interactions, no waiting for the shipment, no sold out signs... i can't really believe it yet. And for 35 euros! I'm so glad I didn't order it anywhere and I'm seriously thinking of getting a second one on the way back, but I don't think my boyfriend would understand
> 
> Oh, and I totally opened it in the middle of two strangers the precise second it was handed to me, even before i got my change back, and started swatching the shadows. I even squealed out how excited I am. I guess thats gonna happen on more Ryanair flights from now on


  	congrats!! that is so great that you finally own it!


----------



## MAChostage (May 23, 2011)

A makeup cart... on a plane????  OMG how lucky were you!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mayflower said:


> I finally got mine! I've wanted one for soooo long but didnt want to get it off ebay.. I'd already given up and then I sit *on a Ryanair plane to Spain and they have it in their on-board-shopping magazine! And as the ladies came over to sell us drinks I asked them whether they sell makeup on this flight and she told me they had everything on board. When they finally rolled around with their makeup cart*, I was so happy! She just handed it to me, no weird paypal interactions, no waiting for the shipment, no sold out signs... i can't really believe it yet. And for 35 euros! I'm so glad I didn't order it anywhere and I'm seriously thinking of getting a second one on the way back, but I don't think my boyfriend would understand
> 
> Oh, and I totally opened it in the middle of two strangers the precise second it was handed to me, even before i got my change back, and started swatching the shadows. I even squealed out how excited I am. I guess thats gonna happen on more Ryanair flights from now on


----------



## Anatevka (May 23, 2011)

Beautiful look! I love the  Naked palette -- it is my go-to everyday. Also, best travel palette ever.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 27, 2011)

So I bought this not too long ago. I don't really reach for it that much. hmm its sad. I really perfer mac shadows over UD.


----------



## mercurysmile (Jun 8, 2011)

For all the Canadian ladies, Shoppers Drug Mart with larger "beauty boutiques" carry Urban Decay (and the Naked palette!). Maybe this is old news but I live in Ottawa with just one Sephora and the palette is constantly out of stock. I was browsing Shoppers one day and stumbled across it. My bf ended up getting one today for me (for my birthday) and he said he got a $10 gift card for spending over $50.
  	So for all the ladies in Canada who have been stalking Sephora, this is a way better option! (not sure how long this $10 gift card promotion thing lasts though)


----------



## Starryxfantasy (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm from Ottawa too and Sephora just called me to say they have the Naked Palette back in stock. However, I'm thinking of getting it at Shoppers instead. Which location did your bf get it from? 




mercurysmile said:


> For all the Canadian ladies, Shoppers Drug Mart with larger "beauty boutiques" carry Urban Decay (and the Naked palette!). Maybe this is old news but I live in Ottawa with just one Sephora and the palette is constantly out of stock. I was browsing Shoppers one day and stumbled across it. My bf ended up getting one today for me (for my birthday) and he said he got a $10 gift card for spending over $50.
> So for all the ladies in Canada who have been stalking Sephora, this is a way better option! (not sure how long this $10 gift card promotion thing lasts though)


----------



## mercurysmile (Jun 13, 2011)

My bf got the palette at the Shoppers on Bank St. and Sunnyside near Carleton University I am lead to believe there was a few there. Another place I saw the naked palette was in Nepean I think it was the one across the street from Carlingwood mall when I saw it there were a bunch there. Apparently they keep them behind the shelf too so don't be afraid to ask if they have more they just haven't put out yet.

  	I would still suggest calling shoppers just to see if you can find one closer to you or to double check if they have stock.

  	Also I think the promotion for a $10 gift card has changed to a $10 gift card to Timmies. If you don't like coffee then maybe getting sephora points is more worth it to you.

  	Hope this helps.

  	For anyone that reads this post please don't clear out their stock just to resell it on redflagdeals, kijiji, etc. for profit. Us Canadian girls have a hard enough time since this palette is only sold in two places with Sephoras being relatively sparse.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jun 13, 2011)

I just got mine from Shopper's as well using my optimum points  I love it, and I've been wearing it almost every day since I've gotten it! I got the new version with the brush instead of the liner, so it's a one-stop natural look palette for me! My fiance loves every look I've made with it. I do prefer my MAC shadows in general (I find these ones a touch powdery), but the colours are gorgeous, the blend really easily, and they last all day without creasing on top of a primer for me.


----------



## Chikky (Jun 13, 2011)

Just bought this today; walked into my local Ulta and there it was! I allllmost put it back; I mean, I have tons of neutrals, especially from MAC. But I just had to buy it. I've yet to open it, though. I can't wait to make some pretty looks with it!


----------



## missah (Jun 17, 2011)

Just ordered the Naked Palette and I might end up buying the preen one. its on sale=D
  	Can't wait!


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 17, 2011)

I was lucky enough to get this at Ulta in August when it was first released. Part of me wishes I would have waited just so I could have the brush, but at the same time, I'm glad I got it when I did 'cos it was cheaper, ha. I just had no use for the eyeliners and gave it away. It is one of my favourite palettes. Sometimes I am just too lazy|am being rushed to leave so I don't have the time to go crazy on makeup when I like to. Crazy makeup takes time! Especially with my eyes. This is just easy to put on and go (well, unless you go for the darkest shades, obviously). At first I was "ehhh" about the 44$ price tag, especially when I don't use the primer or eyeliner, but in the end, it was still worth it. I mean, all of that separately would have been around 300$.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 19, 2011)

This is on my wishlist. I'm hoping they don't run out by next week when I finally get paid, else I'll be a very sad person.


----------



## thestarsfall (Jun 24, 2011)

I was gonna get this today at Sephora but yesterday my friend told me there was a 2 month waiting list for it from Sephora...she then told me that at some Shoppers Drug Marts they have them in their Beauty Boutique section so I went and got in there instead...score! I love it all...I haven't used it for any looks yet but I love it.  I had to throw out a lot of my neutrals because I had an eye infection and so instead of purchasing several different singles and palette that I had before, this one covers all my neutral needs hehe.


----------



## mercurysmile (Jun 24, 2011)

thestarsfall said:


> I was gonna get this today at Sephora but yesterday my friend told me there was a 2 month waiting list for it from Sephora...she then told me that at some Shoppers Drug Marts they have them in their Beauty Boutique section so I went and got in there instead...score! I love it all...I haven't used it for any looks yet but I love it.  I had to throw out a lot of my neutrals because I had an eye infection and so instead of purchasing several different singles and palette that I had before, this one covers all my neutral needs hehe.


	Eeek 2 month wait list! Glad you found yours at a Shoppers too, it was a major relief when I saw I could buy them there. I hope you have lots of fun when you do get around to do some looks with it.
  	Sorry about your eye infection, I hope you get better. Was there no way of salvaging in terms of disinfecting via alcohol spritzing? I guess you might not even want to risk it.


----------



## Loraelai (Jun 24, 2011)

How is that even possible? I'm surprised it is so difficult to get.
	I mean, here in Italy it's pretty easy: you just go to Sephora and buy one. They sometimes have none (or just one) left so you'll have to wait until they restock, but it generally doesn't take much time.
  	But maybe that's because here brands such as Urban Decay, MAC, Too Faced etc are very little known unless you REALLY are into cosmetics.
  	Still, the two months waiting list is monstrous.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 24, 2011)

makeupcupcake said:


> Hey Mabelle,
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> ...


	No, its gonna happen. They are developing it now, and are looking to release it eary next year. She ever showed me pictures of some of the "in production" products, including the last book of shadows.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 25, 2011)

More details, PLEASE!



Mabelle said:


> *No, its gonna happen. They are developing it now, and are looking to release it eary next year. She ever showed me pictures of some of the "in production" products, including the last book of shadows. *


----------



## kimbunney (Jun 25, 2011)

Woo can't wait for Naked 2. I love love love the Naked palette. I use at least 1-2 shades from it everyday. My favs are Darkhorse, Creep, Gunmetal, Virgin, and Buck for the brows. The only one I really just don't like is Sin too much fallout and all that glitter and sparkle. Def. have to apply foundation last when using that.


----------



## thestarsfall (Jun 25, 2011)

mercurysmile said:


> Eeek 2 month wait list! Glad you found yours at a Shoppers too, it was a major relief when I saw I could buy them there. I hope you have lots of fun when you do get around to do some looks with it. 		 			Sorry about your eye infection, I hope you get better. Was there no way of salvaging in terms of disinfecting via alcohol spritzing? I guess you might not even want to risk it.


	I didn't want to risk it for the majority...I did save some that I have used and I am going to see about alcohol to sanitize/disinfect it because they were either rarely used or just used on the crease.


----------



## AliciaMarie (Jul 2, 2011)

*Is it just me or does sidecar have a ridiculous amount of glitter in it? I love the shade but the glitter falls all over my eye no matter what!*


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 3, 2011)

I totally agree! I always have to do damage control when I use sidecar. It's such a pretty color though, so I think it's worth it


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 3, 2011)

OH, glitter. I'll have to keep that in mind.

  	I'm super excited. A friend of mine in Vegas was able to get a hold of it for me, since here  at MOA they've been sold out all month and apparently the wait will be longer...can't wait to get it in the mail!


----------



## aiyssa (Jul 6, 2011)

I keep debating on whether to splurge and get the palette or not. i'm leaning towards splurge....


----------



## missah (Jul 6, 2011)

aiyssa said:


> I keep debating on whether to splurge and get the palette or not. i'm leaning towards splurge....


	Splurge=D


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 14, 2011)

Has the hype finally died down for this item? I saw 5 at my local ULTA... and people were just passing it by. There was a time when customers were literally whining about the palette constantly being sold out. It'll be a year since it was released... I imagine it was just a matter of time.


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (Jul 14, 2011)

I definitely think the Naked Palette is more available now. I saw at least a dozen at my ULTA two weeks ago when I was there. Hopefully people who still want it have the chance to grab theirs.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 25, 2011)

Finally got it yesterday, my ulta had plenty of them and next door sephora did not have any!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 25, 2011)

I just got mine from UD.com in the mail today. I can't wait to do some looks with it although, with this heat, it may have to wait.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone in Toronto, the store on Queen St W has restocked their supply of Naked palettes - gets your with your Optimum points while you can!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 28, 2011)

[quote name="AliciaMarie" url="/forum/thread/167301/urban-decay-naked-palette/360#post_2137336"]	*Is it just me or does sidecar have a ridiculous amount of glitter in it? I love the shade but the glitter falls all over my eye no matter what!*
[/quote]  It's not just you. I did a look with the palette not too long ago and used Sidecar on the lids. Had quite a bit of fallout. But yeah, very gorgeous colour, so I don't mind so much.


----------



## thestarsfall (Jul 30, 2011)

Sidecar gives me mega sparkleface even if I use the teeniest amount. lol.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not feeling this thing too much. Somehow, I just knew this would happen.


----------



## Nicala (Jul 31, 2011)

a(TM)?MiCHiEa(TM)? said:


> I'm not feeling this thing too much. Somehow, I just knew this would happen.



 	Ditto girl


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2011)

BaDKiTTy69 said:


> Finally got it yesterday, my ulta had plenty of them and next door sephora did not have any!


	yay for finally getting hold of it and yay for posting! i haven't seen you in ages!!


----------



## beautyboopies (Aug 8, 2011)

I ordered mine from the Shopping channel...lol.  I'm not sure how I feel about the primer potion that comes in the set, I can do wtihout it, because it goes on good anyway without it. But I loooove the Half Baked, Smog and Sin shades.


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 11, 2011)

AliciaMarie said:


> *Is it just me or does sidecar have a ridiculous amount of glitter in it? I love the shade but the glitter falls all over my eye no matter what!*



 	It's not just you. The glitter makes it gorgeous, and (to me anyway) unwearable. Every time I've used it, I've ended up with the glitter on my cheeks, my eyelashes...just everywhere. I wish they'd left the glitter out-it's so pretty otherwise.


----------



## missah (Aug 11, 2011)

thepicketywitch said:


> It's not just you. The glitter makes it gorgeous, and (to me anyway) unwearable. Every time I've used it, I've ended up with the glitter on my cheeks, my eyelashes...just everywhere. I wish they'd left the glitter out-it's so pretty otherwise.


	I just used it today and I totally agree! I had glitter EVERYWHERE.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 3, 2011)

If anyone hasn't picked it up yet, there's 20% off on HQ Hair (ships worldwide for free) code: NAKED20 (comes down to 28GBP!)
  	That's around ~$45 AUD for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So much cheaper than when I paid $70+ for Alice in Wonderland BoS
  	I've never ordered from them myself, but I've heard that they have slow shipping (but for that price, as long as I get it I don't care!)
  	HTH!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2011)

sweetbabyblue said:


> If anyone hasn't picked it up yet, there's 20% off on HQ Hair (ships worldwide for free) code: NAKED20 (comes down to 28GBP!)
> That's around ~$45 AUD for me!
> 
> 
> ...


  	that's a great deal for you! so worth it because this palette really is one of my faves! oh and the alice palette was crazy expensive for you. but once again a really great palette!


----------



## orchid1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I heard too late about that code, and now I'm gona to wait a little bit, maybe they put another code and then I'll buy it. Even, when I think so, I'm gona buy it with or without code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's get NAKED ))))


----------



## MonroeMua (Oct 3, 2011)

i still havent gotten mine yet. i want one but its not as appealing since they are everywhere now


----------



## geeko (Oct 5, 2011)

Jus bought my urban decay naked palette last week... and  darn they repromote SMOG once again in this palette. Now I have 3 SMOG e/s from different palettes... XD do I need THAT many SMOGs... >.<


----------



## Gryffindor (Oct 5, 2011)

geeko said:


> Jus bought my urban decay naked palette last week... and  darn they repromote SMOG once again in this palette. Now I have 3 SMOG e/s from different palettes... XD do I need THAT many SMOGs... >.<



 	I have 4 Smogs lol.  It's a great color and I'm sure UD newbies and casual users appreciate its presence in palettes...but UD collectors are definitely sick of it!


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 5, 2011)

MonroeMua said:


> i still havent gotten mine yet. i want one but *its not as appealing since they are everywhere now*







  	Now, once upon a time I was accused of being too harsh because I said that the hype was manufactured, for what is essentially a highly dupeable and otherwise mediocre palette.


----------



## orchid1 (Oct 5, 2011)

Gryffindor said:


> I have 4 Smogs lol.  It's a great color and I'm sure UD newbies and casual users appreciate its presence in palettes...but UD collectors are definitely sick of it!


 
	I'm UD newbie so I appreciate Smog  I'm thinking to buy another palette, so we will see what I will be thinking then LOL


----------



## nightingails (Oct 22, 2011)

Aw so darn gutted I missed out on the code  been dying for this palette and could stretch out somehow to £28. 
  	If anyone travels with Ryanair apparently they have it for £26 I heard from one of the girls, I don't know for sure as unfortunately not traveling any time soon but if someone is and looking for it, have a look in their magazine!


----------



## PeppermintMocha (Nov 14, 2011)

The NAKED palette sold out so fast, I missed out last year. But, when I was traveling this summer, I saw it at Sephora and Ulta and had to get my hands on one!

  	I think it's an amazing palette for a beginner and this palette definitely will last for a good amount of time.

  	Haha, a funny thing I found was that at ULTA, they had to put the NAKED palettes behind the cashier.


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 14, 2011)

Any new news on Naked 2?  I love my Naked palette & it's so travel friendly!  Many of UD's palettes are gorgeous but SO big.  They would be horrible to travel with... but not Naked.  I would love to see more matte shades in Naked 2.  That's the only disapointment for me with the first one.


----------



## missah (Nov 15, 2011)

PixieDancer said:


> Any new news on Naked 2?  I love my Naked palette & it's so travel friendly!  Many of UD's palettes are gorgeous but SO big.  They would be horrible to travel with... but not Naked.  I would love to see more matte shades in Naked 2.  That's the only disapointment for me with the first one.


	Yep. Too many shimmery shades. I hope Naked 2 has matte shades and more variety.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 15, 2011)

I just hope that there really _*will *_be a Naked 2!


----------



## EndingStart (Nov 15, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> I just hope that there really _*will *_be a Naked 2!



 	Naked 2... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope so too!!!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope so as well. The original Naked is fantastic, but -- like some of you guys -- I'd like to see a better mix of matte and shimmer shades if they go forward with a second one. And, touch wood, no uber-glittery shades (Midnight Cowboy family, I'm looking at you).


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 15, 2011)

Ugh! Exactly! LOL



shellygrrl said:


> I hope so as well. The original Naked is fantastic, but -- like some of you guys -- I'd like to see a better mix of matte and shimmer shades if they go forward with a second one. And, touch wood, no uber-glittery shades (Midnight Cowboy family, I'm looking at you).


----------



## woodwinked (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey guys !

  	Here's the Naked2 !! (not my pictures)






  	It will be released in February.

  	The shades seem to be pretty similar to the original palette. It comes with a double ended brush and a gloss...


----------



## kimbunney (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow looks really similiar. I need to see swatches. Do you know the name of the shadows?


----------



## woodwinked (Nov 17, 2011)

No I don't know the shades.

  	We can see there's Half baked again. The last shade looks like Blackout from the Anniversary palette.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 17, 2011)

Left to right (from what I'm able to tell)...  * Foxy? * Half Baked (from original Naked; permanent) * Bootycall? * Chopper * Tease * Brunette? (looks like a lighter version of Smog) * Suspect (this is permanent, right?) * Pistol? * Verve (I know it's been in at least one BoS) * Vex? * Bated (reminds me of Hustle) * Blackout (from 15th Anniversary Palette)


----------



## missah (Nov 17, 2011)

looks like a clone of the original naked palette. Lots of similar colours and mostly shimmer.
  	Seems like a pass for me but ill see...


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 17, 2011)

I think I'll wait for swatches, then make a final decision.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 18, 2011)

Wha??  Where??  Where are you guys seeing shades and more info?




woodwinked said:


> No I don't know the shades.
> 
> We can see there's Half baked again. The last shade looks like Blackout from the Anniversary palette.


----------



## Richelle83 (Nov 18, 2011)

http://www.pinchofpretty.com/?p=289


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 18, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> Wha??  Where??  Where are you guys seeing shades and more info?


  I just tried to read the shade names in the first picture Woodwinked posted. I got some of them right but was off on others.Thankfully, nothing in the Midnight (Cowboy) family! \m/  Bring on the swatches!


----------



## nazih09 (Nov 18, 2011)

http://lockerz.com/s/156963049

  	drooool


----------



## kimbunney (Nov 18, 2011)

It still looks so tempting. I'll wait on the swatches tho.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 18, 2011)

Hmm, somehow this one isn't exciting me.  Guess I'll really need to just see it in person.  I can't for the life of me understand why they'd repeat a shadow from the previous Naked palette, though!


----------



## missah (Nov 18, 2011)

I like the look of the brush though...


----------



## Richelle83 (Nov 18, 2011)

I like that blackout is in this one but still prefer the 1st version. Maybe I'm being silly but the placement of the shadows is a turnoff lol.


----------



## baghdad81 (Nov 18, 2011)

i was excited until I saw the pictures...it looks pretty dupable IMO and a little too similar in the colour spectrum to the first...but it is supposed to be "naked - natural" so I guess they had to stay within the same family...Maybe if they had done a new colour one i dunno or some other shades/formulations....But it's still pretty good for beginners I think...swatches will tell!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 19, 2011)

Like a few other ppl have mentioned it looks a lot like the other Naked palette. I'd have to see this in person and be super impressed by the shadows to get this one. I do like the looks of the packaging. Metal is easier to keep clean then felt.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 19, 2011)

I want it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Richelle83 said:


> http://www.pinchofpretty.com/?p=289


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 19, 2011)

does anyone know if the naked 2 palette will be permanent?


----------



## Romina1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Too similar with the first one, only with worse colour placement (for me at least)


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Nov 19, 2011)

yah I will stick to getting the first one, the second one has 3 nasty looking frosty white colors that I dont use AT ALL. the first one seems more wearable to me


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 19, 2011)

well i shall buy the naked 2 purely because i can't seem to skip any ud palette - it's a costly obsession!


----------



## rockin (Nov 20, 2011)

I think it's good in that it has lighter, highlight colours that the original lacked, but I can't see myself buying it as I don't need so many neutral colours.  I agree with some of you that the order of the colours in the palette seems a bit haphazard, and I would rather see them arranged from light to dark


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 20, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> well i shall buy the naked 2 purely because i can't seem to skip any ud palette - it's a costly obsession!


  Good thing UD isn't high end. Look forward to your review then!   I agree with some of the ladies, the colour placement is a turn off for me. But I like the packaging, the velvet in Naked was a major turn off for me, and also the glittery shades. I shall wait for swatches before deciding, I hope there aren't glittery shades!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 20, 2011)

According to UD's website, YDK (it's a permanent shade) has some glitter in it. However, I'm hoping it's not a glitterbomb.


----------



## PeppermintMocha (Nov 26, 2011)

With the two palettes right next to each other, Naked 2 is a skip for me. I actually prefer the first one, probably because the second one looks like it lacks in the matte area. I would have to agree with Diva4eva122 about the white frosty colour. My skin tone would look horrible with frosty white.


----------



## arvika (Nov 28, 2011)

Naked2 looks worse than the last palette. And I sold mine because I couldn't stand the overly shimmery colours, the glitter in the black, the over-brassiness of Half Baked (GROSS, they included Half Baked again...ugh)


----------



## rockin (Nov 29, 2011)

Posted by Urban Decay on Facebook

  	https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=10562200&l=79ebe7545d&id=60999753199


----------



## luvlydee (Nov 29, 2011)

woodwinked said:


> Hey guys !
> 
> Here's the Naked2 !! (not my pictures)
> 
> ...


	i like the packaging better and the brush better (since it is a shader and a blending) but the colors look like nothing special.  im not too fond about all the glitter in the palette.  I'm pretty sure that when im naked i dont look like i have a bunch of glitter on me like Edward Cullen in Twilight so what is the point in including all these glitter??? Ill just stick to my Naked 1


----------



## makeupcupcake (Nov 29, 2011)

I will definitely be ordering Naked 2 come Thursday. What colors are you most looking forward to in Naked 2? I'm most into tease, pistol, snakebite, ydk and maybe the one next to blackout. Is there any word on the price? I'm assuming the same as the first one, $48.00, but who knows. The BOS lV was over the top at $64.00. I'm still going to get that one anyway but the price stopped me from running out and getting it. I have most all of the palettes so I will pick it up at some point. Like LMD84, I'm obsessed.


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 29, 2011)

Craptastic.  I REALLY wanted a few more Mattes in this new Naked Palette to make it more wearable.  That was my only complaint with the first Naked Palette.  Oh well, skippity skip.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 30, 2011)

makeupcupcake said:


> I will definitely be ordering Naked 2 come Thursday. What colors are you most looking forward to in Naked 2? I'm most into tease, pistol, snakebite, ydk and maybe the one next to blackout. Is there any word on the price? I'm assuming the same as the first one, $48.00, but who knows. The BOS lV was over the top at $64.00. I'm still going to get that one anyway but the price stopped me from running out and getting it. I have most all of the palettes so I will pick it up at some point. Like LMD84, I'm obsessed.


	is Thursday the official release date of it?


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 30, 2011)

This one is a disappointment for me.  They could have easily kicked this one up a notch, should have added mattes, didn't need so many light shades.  And I just can't get past the fact that they'd repeat a color from the first Naked collection.  Pass.


----------



## kimbunney (Nov 30, 2011)

Thursday! They sure move that date up quick!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 30, 2011)

kimbunney said:


> Thursday! They sure move that date up quick!



 	that's what I was thinking too!!


----------



## makeupcupcake (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, it's dropping on Thursday 12/1/11 as per UD's twitter announcement from yesterday:


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 30, 2011)

makeupcupcake said:


> Yes, it's dropping on Thursday 12/1/11 as per UD's twitter announcement from yesterday:


	I hope I can order it in time!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm so worried that it'll sell out within minutes, just like the BOS 3 on it's first day of release. I don't know if I'm supposed to stay up til midnight, or if I should wake up super early. UGHHH the suspense! lol!


----------



## makeupcupcake (Nov 30, 2011)

The most recent images released by UD on twitter today. The brush is a dual ended brush, not visible in this pic but I saw it in a previous pic on this thread.


----------



## makeupcupcake (Nov 30, 2011)

I know. I feel the same way. I can't find out any info either. So I'm just gonna wait up and see if it's available at midnight. Also, I only just noticed on the UD site today that in the drop down menu there is a link to the whole section just for Naked products. I'm almost sure that it wasn't like that yesterday. I think it was added today which would mean they're prepping the site for the launch maybe after midnight.

  	Is any else as UD crazy as me and will stay up to buy after midnight?

  	You know it will sell out just to create major buzz. It's free advertising if they get everyone talking about it.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 30, 2011)

makeupcupcake said:


> I know. I feel the same way. I can't find out any info either. So I'm just gonna wait up and see if it's available at midnight. Also, I only just noticed on the UD site today that in the drop down menu there is a link to the whole section just for Naked products. I'm almost sure that it wasn't like that yesterday. I think it was added today which would mean they're prepping the site for the launch maybe after midnight.
> 
> Is any else as UD crazy as me and will stay up to buy after midnight?
> 
> You know it will sell out just to create major buzz. It's free advertising if they get everyone talking about it.





  	don't worry girl, I'll be staying up right along with you!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks for the pics makeupcupcake!! those swatches look great


----------



## makeupcupcake (Nov 30, 2011)

The dilemma is, will it be 12:01 EST or PST.  _*fingers crossed for EST*_


----------



## kimbunney (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I'll be waiting it out with you guys. I don't care for the lettering on the brush because it peels so fast.


----------



## makeupcupcake (Nov 30, 2011)

Does anybody remember how other UD releases have gone in the past? Is the product available at 12:01 or sometime later in the day? Has there been a release by them as anticipated as this one? Maybe there is no precedent to go by.

  	I've tried to pry some info out of a Customer Service rep but they can't give out any info whatsoever. That's understandble but it was worth a shot.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 30, 2011)

makeupcupcake said:


> Does anybody remember how other UD releases have gone in the past? Is the product available at 12:01 or sometime later in the day? Has there been a release by them as anticipated as this one? Maybe there is no precedent to go by.
> 
> I*'ve tried to pry some info out of a Customer Service rep but they can't give out any info whatsoever. That's understandble but it was worth a shot.*


	awwwwww that sucks


----------



## rockin (Nov 30, 2011)

Urban Decay have tweeted this:


*UDers, you can sleep in tomorrow! Nothing will be launching at midnight...*


----------



## makeupcupcake (Nov 30, 2011)

OK thanks rockin.

  	I think I would've preferred midnight that way I would at least have a time. This way I guess it can happen at any point from morning on through the day. I guess once the newsletter/email goes out it'll be showtime.

  	Good luck everyone.


----------



## makeupcupcake (Nov 30, 2011)

OK, I  just saw these pics from a link on twitter compliments of http://www.lipglossiping.com/2011/12/naked-palette-2-urban-decay-do-it-again/ The lucky dog already has her palette.
















  	Love the easy-to-keep-clean metal packaging.




  	I like the dual ended brush.




  	Love the full length mirror





  	And now for the close ups (the shades appear a lil' darker here than in the above pics):





  	and





  	and I almost forgot the mini gloss





  	So what do you think?

  	I like Foxy, Booty Call, Tease, Snakebite and Pistol. I needed YDK & Verve. Also like Busted.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 30, 2011)

I have my palette too - pics are on my blog and my swatches are going up in about 30+ mins. Just finishing up my post now - http://www.vexinthecity.com/2011/12/its-here-urban-decay-naked-2-palette.html


----------



## rockin (Nov 30, 2011)

From Urban Decay's Facebook page:


 [h=6]*UDers, get your Zzzs. A special newsletter will give all the Naked info you need tomorrow... so sign up if you haven't yet!*[/h]  	 
  	The link to sign up for the newsletter is:

*http://www.urbandecay.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-UrbanDecay-Site/default/Customer-EmailSignUp*


----------



## makeupcupcake (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm so jealous.

  	The pics look good on your blog.

  	Do you plan on posting any tutorials or FOTDs using the palette?


----------



## makeupcupcake (Nov 30, 2011)

Good news.

  	The palette is $50.00 US.

  	I'm glad it isn't more than that as in the BOS lV. Yeah, I know you get more with BOS lV but it's still expensive at $64.00

  	Check out Bella Sugar for a video http://www.bellasugar.com/Urban-Decay-Naked-2-Palette-Video-Photos-20643292

  	Can't wait till morning for the email.

  	Btw, free shipping $50 & over on UD.


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 30, 2011)

makeupcupcake & Blushbaby are making me want this palette again!!!  Thanks to Blushbaby, I see there are 3 mattes in this new palette, so maybe it will be worth it, although I DO wish there were more!  I keep going back & forth...  I need more convincing.  Any swatches?


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 30, 2011)

makeupcupcake said:


> Good news.
> 
> The palette is $50.00 US.
> 
> ...





  	I'm going to be refreshing my e-mail page all morning...lol


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry for the delay guys - I've had my husband and brother in law talking my ears off as I've been trying to write up my swatch post!!! Arrrrrrrgh men, don't they understand the importance of this blogging game?!! LOL Gimme half an hour...


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm patient!  HeeHee  Thanks for hooking us up doll! 



Blushbaby said:


> Sorry for the delay guys - I've had my husband and brother in law talking my ears off as I've been trying to write up my swatch post!!! Arrrrrrrgh men, don't they understand the importance of this blogging game?!! LOL Gimme half an hour...


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 30, 2011)

Blushbaby said:


> Sorry for the delay guys - I've had my husband and brother in law talking my ears off as I've been trying to write up my swatch post!!! Arrrrrrrgh men, don't they understand the importance of this blogging game?!! LOL Gimme half an hour...


  	it's all good girl! I can wait =)


----------



## makeupcupcake (Nov 30, 2011)

OK, one more before bed. Swatches!!! Check out cosmetic-candy.com for larger pics. I'll be hitting the refresh button on email all day too, UrbanSweetheart.


----------



## pocketmouse (Nov 30, 2011)

Leesha posted some photos and swatches on her blog, too:

http://www.xsparkage.com/?p=4113


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 30, 2011)

Swatches are up: http://www.vexinthecity.com/2011/12/its-here-urban-decay-naked-2-palette_01.html


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 30, 2011)

Blushbaby said:


> Swatches are up: http://www.vexinthecity.com/2011/12/its-here-urban-decay-naked-2-palette_01.html


	thanks for the swatches!! I will definitely be on the hunt tomorrow morning for this palette


----------



## makeupcupcake (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Blushbaby.

  	Will you tell us tomorrow what your favorites are since you've had sometime to play around with it?


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 30, 2011)

makeupcupcake said:


> Thanks Blushbaby.
> 
> Will you tell us tomorrow what your favorites are since you've had sometime to play around with it?



 	I have in the post  I've had the palette for approx a month now. Off to bed..so tired. Nite ladies x


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 30, 2011)

Blushbaby said:


> I have in the post  I've had the palette for approx a month now. Off to bed..so tired. Nite ladies x



 	g'nite! thanks again!!


----------



## rockin (Dec 1, 2011)

Karen's swatches

  	http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/it-takes-urban-decay-naked2-to-make-a-thing-go-right-it-takes-urban-decay-naked2-to-make-it-outta-sight/


----------



## rockin (Dec 1, 2011)

Blushbaby said:


> Swatches are up: http://www.vexinthecity.com/2011/12/its-here-urban-decay-naked-2-palette_01.html



 	It's not everyday you get to write 'Naked Virgin' in a beauty post lol


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 1, 2011)

rockin said:


> It's not everyday you get to write 'Naked Virgin' in a beauty post lol


  	LOL!!! too true XD


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 1, 2011)

I like the packaging of 2 so much more! And the colours are less warm, although still relatively warm overall. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## missah (Dec 1, 2011)

I like the look of these shadows more than the original naked palette...


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 1, 2011)

I cannot believe I'm up at 6:30am already stalking the UD website & my email!  I had already decided I didn't want this palette, Leesha confirmed you don't need BOTH Naked Palettes, and STILL I stalk!  I'm hopeless!  Heehee


----------



## makeupcupcake (Dec 1, 2011)

PixieDancer said:


> I cannot believe I'm up at 6:30am already stalking the UD website & my email! I had already decided I didn't want this palette, Leesha confirmed you don't need BOTH Naked Palettes, and STILL I stalk! I'm hopeless! Heehee



 	I'm hopeless too. I've been up for hours doing the same. I'm on east coast time. I'm buying if I ever get the chance.


----------



## missah (Dec 1, 2011)

I *might* eventually get it... one day... when the hype dies down.


----------



## makeupcupcake (Dec 1, 2011)

UD updated their site this morning. Free shipping over $35.00 now. Not that it matters to get the palette. The palette is $50. It would been free shipping before they dropped it to $35.

  	Edit:

  	The page for Naked 2 is up but you get an error message when you click to buy it.

  	Edit:

  	And now it's gone. This is what it looked like





  	Below the palettes it said even more Naked products are on their way. I wonder what else Ud has up it sleeves.


----------



## makeupcupcake (Dec 1, 2011)

Blushbaby,

  	Love your blog. Didn't get to tell you that lastnight.


----------



## baghdad81 (Dec 1, 2011)

ladies, UD doesn't ship to Canada boo


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 1, 2011)

I keep pressing refresh, with no results...*SIGH*


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 1, 2011)

Like the tin, but I prefer the old naked.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 1, 2011)

No email & still nothing at theUD website!  Do we have ANY info yet ladies?!  I can't watch this computer all day!


----------



## pocketmouse (Dec 1, 2011)

I just went and searched 'Naked 2' on the site and the palette popped up, it let me add it to my bag and everything.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Dec 1, 2011)

Just ordered mine. I have been stalking for hours!  So glad I have it on its way now!  Time to get other things done!


----------



## shaglam (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow! thanks for that tip! I just purchased mine and got my order confirmation and everything


----------



## makeupcupcake (Dec 1, 2011)

I got nuttin' else.

  	I'm like a Stage 5 stalker at this point. I switch between my email, UD's site, UD's twitter & UD's facebook page. I'm wearing out my "refresh".

  	All UD has done today is post one new pic of the palette on facebook. The website was updated and then immediately changed. They took it back off the site. I wonder if they're having technical issues before they launch and are delaying the email/newsletter release for a bit longer today.


----------



## coffee1 (Dec 1, 2011)

It's up on the website: http://www.urbandecay.com/Naked-2-Palette-by-Urban-Decay/282,default,pd.html


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 1, 2011)

Whew!  Just placed my order!  Thanks girls!  I never got the email, but kept checking the site.  Didn't find it until I clicked on Shop and then clicked on Naked.  Then, all of a sudden, it was there!!  I also picked up Primer Potions in Greed and Sin... The old bottle styles are on sale for only $10.00!!  So now... we await the delivery!  Hope it was worth all this.  If nothing else, I DO like the packaging better, so I think that will make it more "travel-friendly" instead of that velevt lint trap on the first Naked!  HeeHee


----------



## baghdad81 (Dec 1, 2011)

would any of you lovely ladies be able to do a CP for a Canadian girl? PLMK!


----------



## makeupcupcake (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks pocketmouse.

  	Now I may get back to the rest of my life.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks ladies! I got my order in ^_^
  	Now, the rest of the day awaits lol


----------



## kimbunney (Dec 1, 2011)

Is anyone having issues with the website. I came down from class just to place an order and I can't even get into the site


----------



## Polaris (Dec 1, 2011)

kimbunney said:


> Is anyone having issues with the website. I came down from class just to place an order and I can't even get into the site


	I haven't had any issues.  I placed my order for Naked 2!  I also got a 24/7 eye pencil in baked for $7.


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 1, 2011)

So far I'm kinda liking Karen's swatches. Still not sure if this is a must have for me.

  	Now T has her swatches up. Looks better on Karen for sure.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 1, 2011)

It's showing as Out of Stock now!  Lasted about 4 hours.  Guess the hype is strong for UD once again!  Hope you got one if you wanted one!


----------



## sss215 (Dec 1, 2011)

I passed on the first one and I am kind of glad I did.  This palette looks a little warmer to me, and i rather have neutral warn over neutral cool for the eyes


----------



## rockin (Dec 1, 2011)

Do you think Nyx are hoping the name will help sell this somewhat cheaper palette?

  	http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/products/eyes/palettes/butt-naked-eyes-makeup-palette


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 1, 2011)

I think it's SO crazy how other companies try to duplicate hype with a name alone...  Too Faced did it and now this NYX palette.  It surprises me that there aren't any trademarks on this marketing after UD realized it was such a hit!  Certainly you could trademark the term "Naked" in reagrds to a neautral eyeshadow palette.  That's a pretty unique angel they found that they are letting others use with no recourse.
  	Well, good for the competitors for latching on.  If UD can't keep up with the hype and demand for their palettes, then people will seek out alternate choices.  Lower price is appealing to many people too!  If it works, it works!



rockin said:


> Do you think Nyx are hoping the name will help sell this somewhat cheaper palette?
> 
> http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/products/eyes/palettes/butt-naked-eyes-makeup-palette


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 1, 2011)

And on Temptalia... http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-naked-2-palette-swatches-photos-reviews http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-naked-1-vs-naked-2-palette-dupes-comparison-swatches  I'm a bit torn. On the one hand, I own the original palette, and there are several similarities that make buying this a moot point. On the other hand, there are shades in Naked 2 that I really like (particularly Busted which, IMO, looks like everything Hustle should've been (Hustle has always looked more dark brown on me than plum)). Can't decide! :dunno: :blink:


----------



## romi79_2008 (Dec 1, 2011)

I don`t have the first one either, but after seeing swatches I still think the first 1 is a better option. The reason for not buying is that I have 2 full palettes of mac neutrals ( brown based) plus a few light pinks and 1 full palette of highlighteres and I cand dupe most of them. The hype still gets me sometimes, so far I stiil want some nars eyeshadows more than the naked (all neutrals go figure) but If I would have money sitting around ( lol) I would buy both_ that`s the make-up fanatic in me speaking


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 1, 2011)

I REALLY like the first Naked palette.  And it seems the better of the 2 based on initial reviews and swatches.  But I like the packaging of Naked2.  Definitely not necessary to have both.  The benefit of these palettes for me is convenience when traveling.  If I didn't travel so much, I would just stick with my MAC palettes as well.  Don't fall victim of just the hype girl!  At the end of the day, I have to keep telling myself that they're JUST eyeshadows...  And, as you said, easily dupe-able!  HeeHee



romi79_2008 said:


> I don`t have the first one either, but after seeing swatches I still think the first 1 is a better option. The reason for not buying is that I have 2 full palettes of mac neutrals ( brown based) plus a few light pinks and 1 full palette of highlighteres and I cand dupe most of them. The hype still gets me sometimes, so far I stiil want some nars eyeshadows more than the naked (all neutrals go figure) but If I would have money sitting around ( lol) I would buy both_ that`s the make-up fanatic in me speaking


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't know where I've been, but I didn't even know this was being released. LOL


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 3, 2011)

Prettypackages said:


> I don't know where I've been, but I didn't even know this was being released. LOL





  	LOL! I think the release of this palette was a surprise for everybody. Rumor had it that it was going to be released in the beginning of next year. I guess UD wanted to rake in on that holiday money lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 3, 2011)

Holy COW!!!  My package arrived TODAY!  THAT was FAST!  Opening it now.  Kinda fitting that I did my eyeshadow today with my first Naked Palette.  My sister's been hinting around that she'd like one, so now I have to decide if I should get her 1 or 2?


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 3, 2011)

WOW!  SUPER impressed with the new packaging!  Not only is it more solid with the metal outer casing, it snaps shut VERY solidly, AND all the shadows are secured into the palette in solid secure plastic casing... NOT cardboard surrounding the shadows like the first Naked Palette.  One of my complaints with the first Naked is that some of my shadows seem to be lifting out of the case.  Like I could pop them out very easily.  In this new Naked2, they are very secure in hard plastic.  The improvement on the mirror is also worth mentioning... the first Naked's mirror was pretty much worthless, the Naked2 mirror is HUGE, and I can see myself actually using it! 
  	Haven't tried the shadows yet, but they look nice... lots of reviews popping up for them anyways, so I just wanted to state some things I noticed upon first glance that I haven't really heard anywhere yet.  I'm definitely happy I purchased this, despite people reviewing that if you had Naked 1 you probably didn't need Naked2.  For me, as a constant traveler, it comes down to better and more useful packaging... and the double ended brush is one I will actually use!  Not like a lot of crappy useless palette brushes.
  	BTW... also got a free sample of Eldorado 24/7 pencil with my order from Urban Decay.  Very nice.  And, as I mentioned before, I ordered 2 full sized Primer Potions in Greed and Sin at only $10 each!  That's a great deal on the older style bottle!  So, if you order from Urban Decay's website when they re-stock, make sure you browse the SALE tab for some great items (like the older bottle Primer Potions)!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 3, 2011)

PixieDancer said:


> WOW!  SUPER impressed with the new packaging!  Not only is it more solid with the metal outer casing, it snaps shut VERY solidly, AND all the shadows are secured into the palette in solid secure plastic casing... NOT cardboard surrounding the shadows like the first Naked Palette.  One of my complaints with the first Naked is that some of my shadows seem to be lifting out of the case.  Like I could pop them out very easily.  In this new Naked2, they are very secure in hard plastic.  The improvement on the mirror is also worth mentioning... the first Naked's mirror was pretty much worthless, the Naked2 mirror is HUGE, and I can see myself actually using it!
> Haven't tried the shadows yet, but they look nice... lots of reviews popping up for them anyways, so I just wanted to state some things I noticed upon first glance that I haven't really heard anywhere yet.  I'm definitely happy I purchased this, despite people reviewing that if you had Naked 1 you probably didn't need Naked2.  For me, as a constant traveler, it comes down to better and more useful packaging... and the double ended brush is one I will actually use!  Not like a lot of crappy useless palette brushes.
> BTW... also got a free sample of Eldorado 24/7 pencil with my order from Urban Decay.  Very nice.  And, as I mentioned before, I ordered 2 full sized Primer Potions in Greed and Sin at only $10 each!  That's a great deal on the older style bottle!  So, if you order from Urban Decay's website when they re-stock, make sure you browse the SALE tab for some great items (like the older bottle Primer Potions)!


  	thanks for sharing your thoughts on the palette! I can't believe your's arrived already! Lucky girl ; ) I'm still waiting for mine to arrive to the west coast


----------



## Calla88 (Dec 3, 2011)

I love the new packaging , I can't wait until they restock so I can buy it.  Looks perfect for traveling and I a lot of traveling coming up in 2012.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm deciding if I should wait next month for the Naked 2 Palette to be released at Sephora or get it online next week. I cannot decide at this moment lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 3, 2011)

I KNOW!  I honestly couldn't believe it when I saw the box on my doorstep!  You'll be happy when you get it!  It's such a nice, quality product.  Glad you snagged one!  We'll need EOTD's from you pronto!


----------



## sss215 (Dec 4, 2011)

GlamQueen21 said:


> I'm deciding if I should wait next month for the Naked 2 Palette to be released at Sephora or get it online next week. I cannot decide at this moment lol




  	I am going to wait for sephora so I can get the BI points from it


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 4, 2011)

Just a little tidbit ladies... If you go to the UD website and click on that link for emails about upcoming stuff and info on availability of the Naked2 Palette, you will get an email that gives you a 10% off code!  The code is good on your entire purchase, including the Naked Palettes!  Plus with free shipping!  So, if you aren't that concerned about your Sephora points... You could save a little cash!  Hope you like it, it's really nice!




GlamQueen21 said:


> I'm deciding if I should wait next month for the Naked 2 Palette to be released at Sephora or get it online next week. I cannot decide at this moment lol


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 4, 2011)

sss215 said:


> I am going to wait for sephora so I can get the BI points from it


	I'm going to do that. Is this one perm also?


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 4, 2011)

this is exactly what I did! I didn't even know they gave you a code for a discount when I first signed up, but I happily took that few dollars off my new naked palette. Thanks Urban Decay!!


----------



## sss215 (Dec 4, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> I'm going to do that. Is this one perm also?



 	not sure


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 4, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> I'm going to do that. Is this one perm also?



 	yes it is!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 4, 2011)

^YAY! Good to know that the Naked 2 Palette is perm like the first Naked Palette. I may wait for it to pop up on Sephora's website.


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 4, 2011)

UrbanSweetheart said:


> yes it is!



 	Awesome...I'm in no rush now


----------



## sss215 (Dec 5, 2011)

Does Naked 2 have more warmer colors than Naked 1.  I find that cooler browns tend to gray out on me, and that just looks like mud. Warmer browns tend to work best for me, unless I am doing a smoky eye.   anyway.  Are these colors more warm than the last palette?


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 6, 2011)

It's already back in stock! That was really quick.


----------



## rockin (Dec 6, 2011)

For those of you in the UK, Urban Decay have just Tweeted this:

*UDers in the UK & Ireland Debenhams will have Naked2 early/mid January 2012 and other retailers will launch in early February!*


----------



## internetchick (Dec 6, 2011)

OOS again


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 6, 2011)

sss215 said:


> Does Naked 2 have more warmer colors than Naked 1.  I find that cooler browns tend to gray out on me, and that just looks like mud. Warmer browns tend to work best for me, unless I am doing a smoky eye.   anyway.  Are these colors more warm than the last palette?


  Quote from a good review on this: "While they look nearly identical, the Naked2 palette is much more of a taupe/cool brown color scheme, where the Naked palette is much more warm and bronze. I like that the Naked2 included a matte highlight and a matte black color, something the original lacked." Amarixe.com


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 7, 2011)

sss215 said:


> Does Naked 2 have more warmer colors than Naked 1.  I find that cooler browns tend to gray out on me, and that just looks like mud. Warmer browns tend to work best for me, unless I am doing a smoky eye.   anyway.  Are these colors more warm than the last palette?


 
	I thought it was just me, I'm still trying to find the perfect brown.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 10, 2011)

rockin said:


> For those of you in the UK, Urban Decay have just Tweeted this:
> 
> *UDers in the UK & Ireland Debenhams will have Naked2 early/mid January 2012 and other retailers will launch in early February!*


	i shall be looking forward to getting it! it's a bit funny though because i am not sure if i want it, but still have the feeling like i must get it! to be honest i do love all UD palettes and love my original so i guess it makes sense to get this one


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 10, 2011)

PixieDancer said:


> Amarixe.com



 	yea, it's definitely more cooler in my opinion. which is why I prefer the 1st Naked palette over the 2nd.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 10, 2011)

I like the colors in the 1st one better too, but the packaging better on the 2nd...  Can we mate them and get a Naked Baby!?  HeeHee



UrbanSweetheart said:


> yea, it's definitely more cooler in my opinion. which is why I prefer the 1st Naked palette over the 2nd.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 12, 2011)

Naked 2 back in stock!


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 12, 2011)

They have been really good about restocking this palette.


----------



## PeppermintMocha (Dec 12, 2011)

Canada doesn't have the NAKED 2 yet!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 13, 2011)

I noted in another thread that Sephora should have it next month.


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 15, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> They have been really good about restocking this palette.


 
	Not sure I agree with that, it sold out again the same day it was back in stock. Urban Decay should be able to anticipate the demand better and have enough in stock so it doesn't sell out immediately.


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 15, 2011)

MaryJane said:


> Not sure I agree with that, it sold out again the same day it was back in stock. Urban Decay should be able to anticipate the demand better and have enough in stock so it doesn't sell out immediately.


 
	Well considering the other palettes that have come out this year it took them a month + in some cases to restock. With this palette maybe a week or so goes by and it's restocked. So for me yes it's better. Now as far as anticipating the sellouts, of course they could do better but they are a business and this is what businesses do to keep the demand going. I prefer to just wait until it has been out long enough that the sellout risk is minimal.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 15, 2011)

I said the EXACT same thing on the "Who's getting Naked2" Thread!  I agree.  They are just trying to keep up the hype.  You know those palettes are sitting in their warehouse!  It keeps people stalking their site to have them "Sold Out!"  I'm glad I got mine right away.




MaryJane said:


> Not sure I agree with that, it sold out again the same day it was back in stock. Urban Decay should be able to anticipate the demand better and have enough in stock so it doesn't sell out immediately.


----------



## sherm (Dec 15, 2011)

I never got the original Naked but I reeeeeally like the look of Naked 2! I'll probably pick it up after it hits Sephora, I don't mind waiting a while. I'll have plenty of other new goodies to play with in the meantime!


----------



## arvika (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh, how I wish they hadn't included Half Baked again! I disliked it greatly in the first NAKED, and I hate it even MORE in this installment! Woe is me!

  	Alongside Chopper which is another shade I cannot STAND, I am raging! Why not include a deep black based matte brown like NARS Coconut Grove to go with that GORGEOUS matte black? Sigh...I sold my first NAKED palette because I felt like the shades were more like really really muted bold colours rather than neutrals. This palette could have been *so* awesome.

  	Here's my DREAM Naked palette:
  	1. Naked
  	2. Perversion
  	3. The gold-black shade from the BLACK palette
  	4. A deep matte black based brown
  	5. Lounge
  	6. Sin
  	7. maui Wowie
  	8. Stray Dog
  	9. Yeyo
  	10. Foxy
  	11. Honey
  	12. Secret Service

  	With Greed UDPP and 24/7 Pencil in Perversion


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 17, 2011)

Very interesting thoughts, arvika!

  	I actually love the first Naked, and I am a fan of Half Baked (even though I have stated more than once that it was ridiculous to include it again in Naked2).  What is it you dislike about Chopper?  I do have that one and have to admit that it is a glitterbomb.  I thought that maybe that might be the reason for your dislike of it, but then I saw that Maui Wowie, another glitterbomb, is a listed shade in your dream palette.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Secret Service is/was a dream matte brown, isn't it?  I adore it!  I sent UD an email asking if they could share their intentions on what's to become of their matte line of shades, since they're slowly eliminating them.  I've got a feeling that they're coming back with something else by way of the mattes, and I'm really curious -- and hopeful!

  	P.S.  I LOVE your avatar! 



arvika said:


> Oh, how I wish they hadn't included Half Baked again! I disliked it greatly in the first NAKED, and I hate it even MORE in this installment! Woe is me!
> 
> Alongside Chopper which is another shade I cannot STAND, I am raging! Why not include a deep black based matte brown like NARS Coconut Grove to go with that GORGEOUS matte black? Sigh...I sold my first NAKED palette because I felt like the shades were more like really really muted bold colours rather than neutrals. This palette could have been *so* awesome.
> 
> ...


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 17, 2011)

arvika said:


> 3. The gold-black shade from the BLACK palette


_  Cobra?  






			With Greed UDPP and 24/7 Pencil in Perversion
		
Click to expand...

  Swap Greed for Original or Eden and I'd agree with this bit. (But that's mainly because I'd have no use for Greed PP.)_


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 30, 2011)

I caved and ordered Naked2 from Sephora a bit earlier. Yeah.


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 31, 2011)

I ordered the naked 2 palette from sephora and I just got it in last night! I can definitely see myself getting a lot of use out of this palette and I think I will love it as much as, if not more than, my original naked palette!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 31, 2011)

I have Naked 1 & 2.  Have only used 2 once.  I still reach almost daily for my first Naked Palette.  Not sure if it's because I like it more or if I'm just more familiar with it.  I definitely need to use my Naked2 more!  I am happy to have both.  They are great palettes... Especially given how much traveling I do!  It's my go-to for that!


----------



## sherm (Jan 6, 2012)

I got my Naked 2 yesterday and used it today—wowza! The shadows I used (Bootycall, Verve, Pistol, and Shotgun) are like butter. So smooth. I think they're even nicer than the ones in my 15th Anniversary palette. My only complaint with this palette is that the mirror is so heavy if I try to set the palette down and angle the mirror up it tips backwards and pops the shadow part up in the air. So I either have to lay it completely flat or prop the mirror up with something else. Not a huge issue but it makes the mirror kind of useless IMO.


----------



## peace.love.mac (Jan 25, 2012)

I've had the Naked palette for a while now and I love it and I recently got the Naked2 palette and it's equally as good! I'm not a huge fan ofthe new packaging though..I wish they would've just kept the old one..but I love all of the eyeshadows!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 2, 2012)

I just got Naked 2 as well. I've own Naked 1 for well over a year now and though I love it, I prefer Naked 2. The colours are lighter and cooler which I prefer generally


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have forgot to share my thoughts about the Naked 2 palette on here! One word to describe this palette: A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!!!! My favorite colors are YDK, Busted, Blackout and Bootycall eyeshadows! I prefer this one over the first Naked palette since it gets lots of love! Using MAC Nubile p/p as a base for them is what makes it so perfect!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Feb 24, 2012)

I took the plunge and bought Naked 2, can`t wait to receive it though it won`t be earlier than April!


----------



## babydollgahan (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi girls I was wondering if the naked palette 2 is worth buying??  I have the first palette and I am searching for tutorials on more eyeshadow looks
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Are the colors similar at all or are they different?? Thanks very much for any help


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 2, 2012)

Half Baked is in both palettes. Busted is similar to Hustle (and, IMO, is better). If you live near to where you can buy one, you may want to do some comparisons of your own.


----------



## babydollgahan (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks I am near Ulta so might consider it thanks very much


----------



## doloreshazed (Apr 3, 2012)

I have 1 & 2 but I never reach for my 2.  Thinking about swapping it for a back up Naked 1.


----------



## Suzich (Apr 9, 2012)

I don`t know, I `ve seen swatches online and they look so similar. I thought there would be more taupe colors in 2.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't say I love one more than the other b/c they were so similiar to me.


----------



## RayannaBanana (May 16, 2012)

I'm dying to get my hands on both Naked palettes!!


----------



## baghdad81 (May 17, 2012)

I do think 1 is a more basic, classic colour selection and a good way to build up your neutral stash (I see a lot of older ladies buy it because it saves them the hassle of getting individual shadows) but I think 2 is more unique and less dupe-able with really fun colours and also basic colours...Plus the black is to die for. Bonus: It contains a lot of the new urban decay shadows which were just released and it is much cheaper.   Rayanna: Does your Shoppers sell them? Often they have 20X the points event if you spend over 50$ (and the naked palettes are 60$ each). Once you get the points, you can use them towards the purchase of the second. I once bought a whole lotta perfumes and got back 85$ = 1 perfume for free!


----------



## baghdad81 (May 17, 2012)

Also, I don't know if this is allowed, but if you are a member of another sales community, like mac live journal, they are regularly listed in the sales section for something like 42$ swatched at most twice like this post: (not mine, not affiliated with seller)  http://mac-cosmetics.livejournal.com/38236012.html#comments


----------



## RayannaBanana (May 17, 2012)

baghdad81 said:


> Rayanna: Does your Shoppers sell them? Often they have 20X the points event if you spend over 50$ (and the naked palettes are 60$ each). Once you get the points, you can use them towards the purchase of the second. I once bought a whole lotta perfumes and got back 85$ = 1 perfume for free!


	No my shoppers doesn't have UD. But I'm getting one as a b-day present, so I might try to swap for the other.


----------



## sideculture (Jun 25, 2012)

I'ved had Naked 1 for quite a while, but, honestly, I hardly use it too much. My MAC neutrals are my HG colors and I use them so much more often. Plus I'm not the hugest fan of all the shimmer, and I personally find that I get a lot more fallout with UD. However (!) -- I do like the convenience of having all the neutrals together, so I'm thinking about also getting Naked 2 and traveling with both of them.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jul 6, 2012)

I do not own either palette at the moment but I need some good neutrals so have been looking at them. I don't think I need both but can't decide which I would like better. I think I'm leaning toward Naked 1.


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 6, 2012)

which would you'd rather have naked or naked 2? i don't wear neutrals or browns/colors like that often so i'm kind of leaning more towards 2. one day maybe i'll end up having both haha


----------



## HarleanRose (Jul 6, 2012)

I've been hearing SO many good things about these palettes, must be time to finally get them!


----------



## SomethingBeauty (Jul 8, 2012)

Last week I caved and bought the Naked 2. I couldn't help it and I'm so glad I decided to purchase after I talked myself into waiting a while. I love the colours so much!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 8, 2012)

Naked 1 and naked 2 are really good. The eyeshadows wear very long ( even without a primer ) and shades are close to perfection for soft, medium or very intense makeups. in France they sell like hot breads, price used to be 40 €, now it's 43 € each.
  	I don't mind paying higher prices for their products but only if they do not sell in China, they said they wouldn't, ok I do hope they say the whole truth about it all.


----------



## Haven (Jul 8, 2012)

Whenever I travel, I always take one of the Naked palettes with me.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jul 8, 2012)

I was so excited about my Naked 2 palette. I like it a lot but i find mac neutrals are better in terms of how long the color stays on, budging and  fall out, way better. I was very happy about the black because it was darker than carbon but it has a lot of fall out and smudges very quickly, so i`m back at my carbon. I still like the palette, i think is very conveninet for travel or when you don`t need the es to last all day long. ( my lids are normal, not oily and I use a primer)


----------



## lovelyeyes21 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have both the Naked 1 and Naked 2 palettes and i love them


----------



## katruiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Great looks and swatch looks!


----------



## 13maggieann (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm so glad they are releasing side car as an individual shade! I used it all up in my naked palette and was trying to hit pan on at least 2 other shades so I could justify it


----------



## melissa20 (Feb 9, 2013)

I have all the naked palettes, and love all of them. lately I've been using the naked basic palettes and loving it !!!


----------



## melissa20 (Feb 9, 2013)

Has anyone tried the vice palette?


----------



## VintageBarbie (Feb 15, 2013)

melissa20 said:


> Has anyone tried the vice palette?


  The vice palette is very nice. It has many bright shimmery shades and also a few matte shades in it. Honestly, I think it's one of their better palettes. The eyeshadows are smooth and easy to blend. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Kittily (Feb 16, 2013)

I have naked 1, and today I bought basics and flushed. Yet to try them out though!


----------



## pandav (Mar 6, 2013)

I have UD BOS 1, 3, Alice in Wonderland, Anniversary Palette. Is it still worth it to buy Naked 1 palette? I use the neutral colors in these UD palettes but feel I am lacking in matte colors.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 6, 2013)

If you prefer matte eyeshadows, try the Basics Palette, it's really good. You'll get some neutral, soft and easy to wear looks and it's great when wearing bold lippies. It's so small you'll take it everywhere. I think the Basics is really useful and pretty too.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 16, 2013)

pandav said:


> I have UD BOS 1, 3, Alice in Wonderland, Anniversary Palette. Is it still worth it to buy Naked 1 palette? I use the neutral colors in these UD palettes but feel I am lacking in matte colors.


  	I would think so if you want a easy palette that allows you to create some great neutral looks without using another palette to supplement it (although you definitely can of course). If you're only looking for more mattes I'd go with the Basics palette...all except one of those colors are mattes and are great supplements in addition to being great alone.


----------



## Joveeta Lee (May 10, 2013)

I want Naked Basic Palette rather than Naked 2 Palette. I'm afraid the Blackout shade will broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I love all matte color on the Naked Basic Palett


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 23, 2013)

After seeing so many wonderful reviews and tutorials of the Naked 1 and 2 palettes, I decided to get both a few days ago. I ordered the Naked 1 from beauty.com because they were offering it with a free Eyeshadow Primer Potion and my boyfriend ordered me the Naked 2 from Ulta.com for my birthday next month with a free promotional travel size Naked Lip Pencil. I can't wait to get them (although I'll have to wait until my b-day for the Naked 2)! I also wanted the Naked Basics palette but I'm concerned about the first three colors in the palette not working well with my skin tone. I'll check it out in person the next time I go to Sephora though.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 25, 2013)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> After seeing so many wonderful reviews and tutorials of the Naked 1 and 2 palettes, I decided to get both a few days ago. I ordered the Naked 1 from beauty.com because they were offering it with a free Eyeshadow Primer Potion and my boyfriend ordered me the Naked 2 from Ulta.com for my birthday next month with a free promotional travel size Naked Lip Pencil. I can't wait to get them (although I'll have to wait until my b-day for the Naked 2)! I also wanted the Naked Basics palette but I'm concerned about the first three colors in the palette not working well with my skin tone. I'll check it out in person the next time I go to Sephora though.


I think Naked Basics is a good palette that works well for everyone. It's a great supplement palette and works great alone if you prefer a mostly matte look. I use it more to supplement though


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't know if anyone mentioned this before but the Sonja Kashuk matte palette has a few dupes for the Naked Basics palette. It costs $19.99 and has 12 colors. Worth checking out.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 25, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned this before but the Sonja Kasuk matte palettes has a few dupes for the Naked Basics palette. It costs $19.99 and has 12 colors. Worth checking out.


There's an NYX one that is also a great dupe. Can't recall the name though.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 25, 2013)

How's the quality on the NYX and Sonia Kashuk? Ashy, chalky, or dusty? I haven't purchased a drugstore makeup in a really long time. Well, I picked up a blusher from Maybelline and two lipsticks  recommended by members here. Other than that it's been years.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 25, 2013)

MissTT said:


> How's the quality on the NYX and Sonia Kashuk? Ashy, chalky, or dusty? I haven't purchased a drugstore makeup in a really long time. Well, I picked up a blusher from Maybelline and two lipsticks  recommended by members here. Other than that it's been years.


NYX is very pigmented. A few of the colors are a bit powdery though. I prefer UD for texture but I would settle for the NYX version if I absolutely couldn't have my UD naked palettes


----------



## bluedreamqueen (Jun 29, 2013)

What does everyone think of the naked flush palette? I have naked 1, 2 and basics and I use them every day (almost) I love naked 2 and basics so much! Oh yeah I'm usually between nc20-nc30 if I go out in the sun too much lol!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 29, 2013)

MissTT said:


> How's the quality on the NYX and Sonia Kashuk? Ashy, chalky, or dusty? I haven't purchased a drugstore makeup in a really long time. Well, I picked up a blusher from Maybelline and two lipsticks  recommended by members here. Other than that it's been years.


  	I find the quality on the Sonia Kashuk palette to be great. As is the case with some mattes it can be a wee bit powdery. I always take this palette and another random one when I travel. It goes with everything!


----------



## MissTT (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh yeah. I had a Sonia Kashuk palette years ago. We're talking maybe 15 and it was not good. Not really suited for WOC. I'm sure I was using a sponge applicator though. LOL I'll keep an eye out for it. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 30, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I think Naked Basics is a good palette that works well for everyone. It's a great supplement palette and works great alone if you prefer a mostly matte look. I use it more to supplement though


  	I wear NW45 in MAC's Studio Fix Fluid Foundation and have seen mixed reviews and video tutorials for people with my skin tone or close to it. It seems that it works well for some and others are unsatisfied with results they get. I think the best thing is to probably check out it out for myself the next time I go to Sephora. If anything, I can certainly use it for a supplemental palette as I can see myself using the lighter colors to highlight the browbone and the darker colors on my lid and crease to serve as a base if I decide not to go completely matte (although I would probably use it for a mostly matte look). Thanks for the advice! I was about ready to write it off completely but now I want to at least try it first.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 30, 2013)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I wear NW45 in MAC's Studio Fix Fluid Foundation and have seen mixed reviews and video tutorials for people with my skin tone or close to it. It seems that it works well for some and others are unsatisfied with results they get. I think the best thing is to probably check out it out for myself the next time I go to Sephora. If anything, I can certainly use it for a supplemental palette as I can see myself using the lighter colors to highlight the browbone and the darker colors on my lid and crease to serve as a base if I decide not to go completely matte (although I would probably use it for a mostly matte look). Thanks for the advice! I was about ready to write it off completely but now I want to at least try it first.


That is your best bet (checking it out in person) but I would like to point out that despite it being called a mattes palette, all of the shadows are not matte. I can't recall if it's only one or two of the colors but at least one is a satin color. Not that it would necessarily make a difference in your thoughts but I just thought it was important to point out.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 30, 2013)

Actually that's good to know BFE. I assumed it was entirely matte.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Actually that's good to know BFE. I assumed it was entirely matte.


It's advertised as such but it's a tiny bit of a fib lol. I checked real quick and the one that is satin is Venus (the first one in the palette) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 You might not be able to tell from my skin swatch above though (sorry I couldn't get a good pic)


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 30, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> That is your best bet (checking it out in person) but I would like to point out that despite it being called a mattes palette, all of the shadows are not matte. I can't recall if it's only one or two of the colors but at least one is a satin color. Not that it would necessarily make a difference in your thoughts but I just thought it was important to point out.


  	Thanks for pointing that out as I was certainly under the impression that they were all matte. I just looked at some swatches and it appears that the first color Venus definitely has some shimmer to it from what I can see (I can't tell as much with the other lighter colors and it seems like the darker colors look matte). After taking a second look at this palette, I think I can make it work.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 30, 2013)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thanks for pointing that out as I was certainly under the impression that they were all matte. I just looked at some swatches and it appears that the first color Venus definitely has some shimmer to it from what I can see (I can't tell as much with the other lighter colors and it seems like the darker colors look matte). After taking a second look at this palette, I think I can make it work.


Yes Venus is the satin color. It has some sheen. The others are matte. It really is a very versatile palette IMO.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 30, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> You might not be able to tell from my skin swatch above though (sorry I couldn't get a good pic)


  	thanks so much for the swatches! Naked2 is very naked on you. LOL


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> thanks so much for the swatches! Naked2 is very naked on you. LOL


Yes it is lol. I had to swatch it heavy to make it show up at all.


----------



## CarlaSouza (Jul 2, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned this before but the Sonja Kashuk matte palette has a few dupes for the Naked Basics palette. It costs $19.99 and has 12 colors. Worth checking out.


  	I didn't read the entire post, but I want to add that at MUA website (British drugstore brand) they have 2 pallets, the Undressed line that are very close dupes to both Naked and Naked 2 and they like £4.


----------



## Merenwen (Oct 1, 2013)

The French Sephora announced a few hours ago on its Facebook page a new Naked 3 would be in stores by the end of the year... source: https://fr-fr.facebook.com/sephora.france
  Quote:    Beauty scoop ! 

C'est l'info beauté du jour : *après les palettes Naked et Naked 2 d'Urban Decay, la palette Naked 3 sortira d'ici la fin de l'année en exclusivité chez Sephora !* Cliquez sur J'aime si vous êtes aussi impatiente que nous de pouvoir la découvrir !


  Translation: after Naked 1 and 2 palettes, Urban Decay's Naked 3 palette will be sold by the end of the year exclusively at Sephora!

  Given the Naked Basics palette hit stores months ago, I don't think this Naked 3 is the Naked Basics palette, but then I heard nothing about a Naked 3... Is it a very late/early April's fool or is a Naked 3 palette really coming?


----------



## MissTT (Oct 1, 2013)

People aren't really drawn to the Naked Basics palette. I can see why they're quickly moving forward to the Naked 3. I can't wait!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 1, 2013)

MissTT said:


> People aren't really drawn to the Naked Basics palette. I can see why they're quickly moving forward to the Naked 3. I can't wait!


I actually love it. Not as a one-and-done palette but as a supplement. I think it's a great staple piece that can work with anything but that's just me.


----------



## jhosea (Oct 1, 2013)

I would buy naked 3 the day it comes out. I love my Naked 1&2 and Basics and flushed palette.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm going to take a "wait and see" approach to a possible Naked 3. I wouldn't be surprised if they did come out with a 3rd palette. After all Naked 1,2, Naked Basics and Flushed has been very successful for them. However I skipped the Naked 2 and everything that came after the naked palette in the Naked range. How many more times can I say the word naked in this post?


----------



## MissTT (Oct 2, 2013)

Naked 3 is confirmed DILLIGAF so you have to make a decision. LOL I only have the original palette. I like it a lot, but not enough to pick up 2 right now. If 3 has less shimmers/glitters then I may be tempted. Holiday is wallet-killing.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissTT* 



Naked 3 is confirmed DILLIGAF so you have to make a decision. LOL I only have the original palette. I like it a lot, but not enough to pick up 2 right now. *If 3 has less shimmers/glitters then I may be tempted. *Holiday is wallet-killing.



 This right here!!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 2, 2013)

I have the first two but not Basics or Flushed (former wasn't worth it for me, wasn't keen on the latter). Naked 3 would have to really impress or intrigue me in some way to convince me to get it.


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> People aren't really drawn to the Naked Basics palette. I can see why they're quickly moving forward to the Naked 3. I can't wait!


  Not surprised by that at all! 

  I only have 1 as well but I hope 3 is better than 2.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 2, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Not surprised by that at all!   I only have 1 as well but I hope 3 is better than 2.


Not sure if I'm really interested on 3 but I know I use 2 more than 1. And I use colors from basics on a very regular basis (transition, highlight) that work with almost any shadow brand I use. I think I want Vice 2....just wish I could use my pro discount on it lol


----------



## Marie0106 (Oct 4, 2013)

I do not own any of them but I feel like I must get them


----------



## Monsy (Oct 4, 2013)

I do not own any of them but want 2. Basic I also like and I think it's such a easy to use palette, fool proof.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 4, 2013)

Marie0106 said:


> I do not own any of them but I feel like I must get them


They really are a fool proof option for looks. Especially great for traveling. Instead of trying to haul a lot of makeup you can grab on of those palettes and be set for your whole vacation.


----------



## JenJay (Oct 5, 2013)

Marie0106 said:


> I do not own any of them but I feel like I must get them


  1 & Basics have been my go to palettes to create quick work/weekend looks. Though pretty, I rarely use my 2 for some reason.  I need to break that back out.


----------



## Marie0106 (Oct 5, 2013)

JenJay said:


> 1 & Basics have been my go to palettes to create quick work/weekend looks. Though pretty, I rarely use my 2 for some reason.  I need to break that back out.


  I think i'll start off with basic first


----------



## JenJay (Oct 7, 2013)

Marie0106 said:


> JenJay said:
> 
> 
> > 1 & Basics have been my go to palettes to create quick work/weekend looks. Though pretty, I rarely use my 2 for some reason. I need to break that back out.
> ...


  Sounds good! Also, side note - the Wet N' Wild Vanity palette is a good compliment to the Basics palette.


----------



## IndigoXX (Oct 8, 2013)

Surprisingly, I don't own either palette but I really want to purchase one.  I just can't decide which one will look better on my skin tone.  Any recs for a NC42 complexion?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 8, 2013)

IndigoXX said:


> Surprisingly, I don't own either palette but I really want to purchase one.  I just can't decide which one will look better on my skin tone.  Any recs for a NC42 complexion?


I would probably suggest Naked 1 if you're restricted to just one. I actually use colors from both...and I can work with either so I don't think it matters but I think some people are more comfortable with the original. Some say that one is more shimmer than the other...that's actually not true. They both have the same number of shimmers options in each palette but the colors in one is a little warmer than the other which gives the impression that one has more shimmer than the other (this argument goes on forever though so you just have to trust your own eye.  If it looks too shimmery for you then skip it lol). Hope that helps a little lol


----------



## IndigoXX (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks ! I'm really trying to limit how much mu I purchase since I have a nice stash now.  But I really don't have any neutrals, so I've been eyeing the naked palettes.  I'm sorta late to game, but I wasn't interested in neutral eyeshadows when them first came out.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 5, 2013)

The Naked 3 is due to launch in a few days or weeks in France. Hope you'll get it too soon.

http://babillages.net/2013/11/05/palette-naked-3-urban-decay-photo-swatch-avis-test-sephora/

  SOURCE : Babillages


----------



## MissTT (Nov 5, 2013)

Ha ha UD was just denying it on their FB page again last week. I can't check the link now. Sephora exclusive, non?


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes Sephora exclusive so far I know.


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 6, 2013)

It's available in Sephora France for now, but it should be in the US in December or around there like it usually is!


----------



## CarlaSouza (Oct 17, 2014)

I wish that when I bought mine they still featured the eyeliner instead of the brush...


----------

